# Eine harte Schule: Erfolg für die Kinder Woche



## Asmodäus (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo, wie Findet ihr den Erfolg? 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1786


----------



## Deradon (3. Mai 2009)

Auf mich trifft leider keine der angegebenen Antworten zu.
Bin absolut kein PvP spieler. Dennoch hatte ich den Erfolg nach 4 Schlachtfeldern.
Ein wenig Glück gehört dazu, dennoch ist er auch ohne Stammgruppe nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## CP9 (3. Mai 2009)

hab den erfolg am freitag abend mit ein paar gildenmembern gemacht. das ging relativ fix und am ende hatte jeder den erfolg. außerdem machts in der gruppe mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haleon (3. Mai 2009)

Ich fands ziemlich schwer mit meiner 75er Priesterin, vor allem Alterac wars ohne Gruppe schwer, da am Freitag immer mehr als die Hälfte auf den Turm losstürmten. Weiß aber nicht wies jetzt so aussieht.


----------



## kingkryzon (3. Mai 2009)

machbar aber nicht sehr gut da zb im alteractal sich 40 leute um 5 türme kloppen


----------



## Schokoboy (3. Mai 2009)

nach 4 h bg abgrasen immer noch nich gehabt das hat mich einen schritt näher zudem gedanken gebracht *Hör endlich auf mit WoW* soviel dazu von mir


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. Mai 2009)

schwachsinnige auswahl an antworten...

Ich als Palatank habe z.b. vorhin warsong gemacht.. den kleinen plagegeist rausgeholt und wenn einer der gegner die flagge verloren hat einfach zugeschlagen.. so da braucht man keine stammgruppe oder super tolles pvp equip.. man muss einfach nurdas machen was in dem erfolg steht und schon passt das... gleiches gilt für auge des sturms.. so schwer wirds ja nicht sein mal wenn kein gegner da ist auch als stoffie mit 15k leben sich die flagge zu holen.. 

also meine Antwort wäre:

Definitiv machbar auch ohne pvp equip und interesse an pvp




Schokoboy schrieb:


> nach 4 h bg abgrasen immer noch nich gehabt das hat mich einen schritt näher zudem gedanken gebracht *Hör endlich auf mit WoW* soviel dazu von mir


 lol... wegen "mimimi ich bekomm den erfolg nicht" mit WoW aufhören .. jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (3. Mai 2009)

ich spiel im moment nicht, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass so ein erfolg relativ knifflig sein kann
als ich mal aus langeweile mit meinem NUR Pve-equipten dk pvp gemacht hab, war das auch nicht einfach (mal abgesehn von 1k winter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
aber es ist mal ein schöner ausgleich, denn sonst sind die meisten erfolge PvE erfolge und so für PvP´ler unattraktiv


----------



## Cytus (3. Mai 2009)

Schokoboy schrieb:


> nach 4 h bg abgrasen immer noch nich gehabt das hat mich einen schritt näher zudem gedanken gebracht *Hör endlich auf mit WoW* soviel dazu von mir



dir soll wohl auch alles vor die füße geschmissen werden oder? richtig so das es nicht jeder bekommt, wenn die leute wie im auge alle zur flagge rennen ohne einen turm zu holen finde ich es nur gerecht....


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Mai 2009)

Eins der leichtesten Achievements..Jetzt ohne Mist,Hatte das Ding nach jedem Bg.Sprich jeden Teilerfolg.Liegt aber dran das Ally und Horde auf meinem Realmpool zusammenarbeiten.Sprich Türme hin und her taggen.Flaggen in den Räumen aufnehmen und fallen lassen.


----------



## Xall13 (3. Mai 2009)

das ist der einzige teilerfolg der ein wenig zeitaufwand+skill erwartet. wer wirklich an erfolgen interessiert ist schafft das locker.


----------



## Millionphoenix (3. Mai 2009)

Ich als gelegentlicher PVP Spieler hab ihn direkt kurz nachdem das Event angefangen hat (Freitagabend/Samstagmorgen?) gemacht. Ohne Probleme.


----------



## 8-) (3. Mai 2009)

da fehlt "auch ohne pvp-equip locker machbar"...


----------



## Pusillin (3. Mai 2009)

habe nen bisschen gebraucht, da mein realmpool leider
so ist, dass in 19 von 20 fällen die horde gewinnt-
demnoch kann mans ja auch ohne sieg schaffen
brauchte 3 tage, aber nur so nebenbei pvp gemacht, alleine


----------



## Cupertino (3. Mai 2009)

Also, ich hasse PVP und finde es auch scheiße und das es was für Dreckskinder ist, die im PVE nichts können. Trotzdem hab ich es in jedem BG direkt bei dem ersten Mal geschafft.


----------



## Schlaubel (3. Mai 2009)

schwer auf jeden fall...
aber hat spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann mir aber vorstellen wie sich die pvp´ler aufgeregt haben wenn im ads 10 mann um die flagge stehen und tappen wollen^^


----------



## Orcoo (3. Mai 2009)

Der Erfolg ist sehr einfach, auch ohne PvP Equip.


----------



## Anburak-G (3. Mai 2009)

Wieviele Themen zu dem Erfolg gibts jetzt eigentlich schon?

Schreibt in's offizielle Forum und nervt die solange, bis sie den, den, den und den Erfolg für den Titel rausnehmen ^^


----------



## Shade.exe (3. Mai 2009)

Die passende Antwort für mich ist nich dabei. ICh bin eig kein PvP-Spieler, hab aber Spaß an dem Erfolg und finde ihn nicht zu schwer, dennoch ist er etwas knackiger. Freeloot ist ja auch nich gut.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Mai 2009)

die antwort-auswahlmöglichkeiten sind leider etwas beschränkt.

der erfolg ist für pve- sowie pvp-spieler gut machbar......manchmal klappt es eben nicht gleich im ersten bg....aber das ist auch nicht sinn der sache


----------



## Severos (3. Mai 2009)

Sehr leicht für jede Klasse machbar... 
Ob pve/pvp equip ist völlig egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das einzig schwere an der Sache ist das mit der Flagge in WS.
Aber da gibts auch schon Kooperation der beiden Fraktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zB. bin in die Hordlerbase gerannt, flagge genommen, abgelegt usw.
Bis jeder den Erfolg hatte.
Das gleiche umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also der Titel Matrone/Patron ist leicht zu machen.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (3. Mai 2009)

Ich zock Atm auch nicht aber ich glaub nciht das der Erfolg besonders schwer ist. 
Da ich Pve und Pvp immer so auf einer Waage gehalten hatt und für beides eq hatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (3. Mai 2009)

irgendwie vermisse ich die: "ich mache zwar sonst kaum pvp, aber der erfolg ist gar nicht so schwer"-auswahl ....


----------



## Bodog (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Mache eigentlich wenig PvP doch bin eben schnell aufs Schlachtfeld gehüpft.
Hab gleich den Meta-Erfolg.
Für Leute die kein PvP machen ist es natürlich ein Nachteil und viele werden es sicher nicht schaffen.
Bin mir aber sicher das sie da noch was patchen.


Mfg Bodog


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2009)

Mir persöhnlich fehlt da "Bin zwar keine PvPlerin aber es war leicht zu machen"
Weil ich hab da halt mal nen Abend PvP gemacht statt Dailys und bin fertig gewesen. 
Ich find es einfach peinlich wie manche rumheulen. Vorallem nachdem alle geheult haben, dass Nobelgarten sooo leicht war


----------



## Cloze (3. Mai 2009)

Es fehlt:

Ich bin zwar PvEler, aber was solls? Dann gehe ich halt ins BG und zeig den ganzen PvP-Chaoten wie man richtig spielt, klatsche alles weg und tappe mal eben die Flagge.

Also so wars bei mir...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2009)

die sind ja auch so unglaublich schwer.
wenn mans schwer findet heisst das man ist ein idiot der zergt.


----------



## NightCreat (3. Mai 2009)

hab es zwar relativ schnell geschafft aber als pvp-no skill-hasser einfach schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in jedem bg war ich das größte opfer von vergeltern dk's usw.


----------



## woggly4 (3. Mai 2009)

Immer dieses rumgeheule. Ich bin kein großer PvE-Spieler und maule auch nicht rum, dass ich nur wegen diesem Erfolg Utgarde machen muss. Der PvP-Erfolg ist auch ohne PvP-EQ schaffbar. Das Problem ist nur, dass im EoS alle zur Flagge rennen und es einfach immer ein Lose wird, weil keiner es für nötig hält die Türme auch nur einzunehmen - hoch lebe die Allianz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (4. Mai 2009)

Antwort: Ich ignoriere das Achiev, weil ich PvP in etwa so gern mag, wie Fußpilz.


----------



## Gerti (4. Mai 2009)

Als Prot/Heal Pala, hab ich die Erfolge schon vorher abgeschlossen und es war nicht wirklich schwer.


----------



## zenturionzi (4. Mai 2009)

Mich interesieren die Erfolge überhaupt nicht gibt besseres zu tun hero ins usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jrend (4. Mai 2009)

dieses achievement ist mehr als obberassi, ich hatte monatelang ehre gefarmt um wenigstens auf 600 abhärtung zu kommen und bin trotzdem nach 3 explosivschüssen down (hexer, dämonskillung, mit 2100bonirüssi + metamorphose)fazit nach 8 stunden bg: becken erledigt, rest offen, nervlich knapp am schreikrampf. meiner meinung nach gehört dieser metaerfolg auf den scheiterhaufen


----------



## _Yo_ (4. Mai 2009)

Jrend schrieb:


> dieses achievement ist mehr als obberassi, ich hatte monatelang ehre gefarmt um wenigstens auf 600 abhärtung zu kommen und bin trotzdem nach 3 explosivschüssen down (hexer, dämonskillung, mit 2100bonirüssi + metamorphose)fazit nach 8 stunden bg: becken erledigt, rest offen, nervlich knapp am schreikrampf. meiner meinung nach gehört dieser metaerfolg auf den scheiterhaufen



Wasn mit dir los der Arathierfolg ist ja wohl das einfachste..einfach am schnellsten zu beginn aus der Base rennen und gleich Stall oder Hof einnehmen was isn daran schwer?!

für Warsong hab ich lange gebraucht aber da ist das einzig schwierige schnell genug zu klicken hat rein garnichts mit pvp-equip zutun..ich hab nichmal gutes pve equip und hab das geschafft.

Also heult mal nicht rum die meisten sachen erfordern nur schnelligkeit und keinen pvp skill


----------



## Lebron_James (4. Mai 2009)

Hatte das Achivement nach 4 BGs, hab also jedes im allerersten BG geschafft. War alles extrem einfach. Man muss bei EoS, AB und AV einfach nur der schnellste an der 1. Flag sein, in WSG einfach deffen und den ersten Flag-Carrier umnuken, passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damoriana (4. Mai 2009)

naja hab den ganzen tag heute bg`s gemacht mache auch sonst mal zwischendurch welche.hab nicht 1 teil pvp eq und habe bis jetzt nur arathi geschafft also den leichtesten.ich glaube bei uns auf dem realm gibbet 0,nix an zusammenarbeit zwischen den fraktionen.und ich meine wärend der kinderwoche ist es noch schwerer geworden überhaubt mal zu gewinnen. die lieben hordespieler denken sich wohl alle oh cool lauter dumbratzen im bg die den erfolg wollen da müssen wir zuschlagen. und jap leider ist es auch so. fast alle machen genau das was sie nicht sollen. gut ich will den erfolg auch haben aber ich strenge mich auch an das wir eventuell gewinnen und wenn ich da nebenher noch mal ein teilerfolg mit holen kann supi. lange rede kurzer sinn:ich finde es gut so wie es ist wenn ich es schaffe freu ich mich wenn nicht auch ok.
(bin pveler mit leichtem hang zum pvp. ab und an macht es halt doch spass XD)





in WSG einfach deffen und den ersten Flag-Carrier umnuken, passt 
naja aber wenn man dann zu zweit hinten drin steht und so an die 10 gegner ankommen klappt des auch wieder net und so läuft des bei uns dann immer


----------



## Damoriana (4. Mai 2009)

und genau wegen solcher typen wie dir haben viele keine lust auf iwelche pvp sachen. wenn mal was nicht nach eurer nase läuft rummotzen andere zur schnecke machen usw. ich sach nur jäger(no pvp eq no pvp skil und sonst auch nicht viel ahnung von pvp) vs. schurke und krieger=jäger down


----------



## Natsumee (4. Mai 2009)

sehr leicht der erfolg hatte sie nach 1x ws 1x ab 1xauge und 2x av (beim ersten verkackt da ich zu lahm war^^)

also wie gesagt ziemlich einfach


----------



## Thewizard76 (4. Mai 2009)

Ist recht easy selbst ohne pvp equip.
aber ich spiele auch schurke und da ist schleichen an der tagesordnung^^
Mit gutem PVP Equip natürlich noch viel Leichter da haut einen keiner mehr so schnell um


----------



## Marienkaefer (4. Mai 2009)

Als Heal-Pala mit bisschen guten PvE-EQ auch leicht zu machen ; )
Ich hab jemanden aus meiner Gilde dabei geholfen, da sie ein 2-Hit war ... Naja, mir hat  der Erfolg viel Spaß gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (4. Mai 2009)

falsche antwortmöglichkeiten....war pre-bc und zu bc zeiten dauer pvp spieler, dementsprechend weiss ich wie die taktike nder einzelnen bgs sind....
aber seit wotlk ist nichts mehr mit pvp...dementsprechend habe ich kein pvp equip....aber der erfolg war echt mal was für lowbobs.....

5 schlachtfelder gemacht und fertig.
alteractal musste ich einmal wiederholen weil mir die bunker der allianz ganz knapp vor der nase weggetappt wurden im ersten run.


von daher halte ich von dem erfolg nicht viel, viel zu einfach gewesen, das aufwenigste an der kinderwoche, war die süßigkeiten zu organisieren, aber auch die hat man fix wenn man (zumindest auf nera'thor) ca. 30 gold investiert hat (am gestrigen abend)


----------



## noizycat (4. Mai 2009)

Hab mal das letzte gewählt ... es ist machbar, aber für reine PVE-ler wie mich schon ätzend. Man brauch Geduld und Glück, bes. in Warsong ... Am besten mit ner Gruppe ins BG, zwecks absprechen ... 

Frage mich eh, wieso man für ein PVE-Event gezwungen wird PVP zu machen. Damit auch PVP-ler was davon haben? Die kotzen eher wegen der ganzen Achievementjäger, die die BGs belagern ... *g* Oder welchen PVP-ler freut es, wenn die Leute da stehen und zuschauen, wie nen Gegner ne Flagge zurücktappt, damit man sich danach den Erfolg holen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (4. Mai 2009)

Im Auge hatte ich es am längsten gebracht, ca 5 BG´s. In den anderen gleich beim 1. BG. In der WarSong habe ich den Allis sogar geholfen, damit sie ihren erfolg bekommen. Bin einfach langsam rein gegangen(nicht gelaufen), nach dem 3x selber Heilen habe es alle Allis verstanden und haben mich gegrüßt und mir den Weg zu Flagge freigehalten(Es hat mich keiner mehr angegriffen) Dann die Flagge genommen und mich Killen lassen. Das habe ich dann ca 3-4x gemacht und einige hatten sogar einen BG Erfolg(Nicht in meinem Haus) durch mich bekommen. Nur im Auge habe ich geflucht aber sonst war es ein Metaerfolg der ohne Probleme war.


----------



## Summerbreeze (4. Mai 2009)

Oh man, wieder so ein rumgeheule von manchen...

Leute, rafft endlich mal, dass dies ein ERFOLGS-System ist! 
Manches davon ist einfacher, manches schwerer!
Oder will mir hier jetzt jemand erzählen, dass es easy ist, den Algalon Erfolg aus Ulduar zu bekommen???
Da kommen dann garantiert auch wieder die ständigen Nörgler und Heuler mit "Mimimimi ich krieg den Erfolg nicht! Macht freeloot draus, mit One-Hit kill!!!111elf"
Man man man!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. Mai 2009)

Ich mache den ganze Eventkram nicht mit.

Die Pets hole ich mir gerne. Den Rest, nein danke.

*Aber:*

Findet ihr es nicht ein wenig, wegen mir auch nur ein klitzkleines bisschen, pervers:

Kinder aufs Schlachtfeld. _"Hey kleiner, kuck mal, hab ich den bösen Ork nicht schön ausgeweidet ?"_

oder in den Turm:

_"Schau kleine, das passiert mit bösen Onkels wenn die nicht lieb sind."_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens, die PVPler finden es echt "lustig" das auf den Schlachtfeldern im Moment erst mal alle ihre Kinder 
rufen und dann spielen wie die letzten Menschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duko (4. Mai 2009)

für mich passt hier auch keine Antwort da ich kein pvp mache aber den erfolg trotsdem wie viele aus meiner gilde am 1ten tag hatte

in ein paar schlachtfeldern wie alterac ist es wirklich nicht einfach den erfolg zu machen aber im großen un ganzen ist es als non pvpler auch kein problem

ich fand es auch nicht gut das es so pvp lastig ist aber im großen un ganzen trotsdem problemlos zu machen


----------



## Bobo Rasta (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab es in der Kriegshymnenschlucht erlebt, dass ein Untoter Schurke sich unsere Flagge geholt hat und die direkt hat fallen lassen, weil da ein paar Allys mit Waisenkind im Schlepptau standen. So konnte man als Ally die Flagge sofort zurückbringen. Das hat er dann so lange gemacht, bis alle Allys die Flagge einmal zurückgebracht hatten.

Hat halt nur was gedauert, bis alle Allys das gerallt haben und aufhörten, auf ihn einzuprügeln, aber so ging das noch schneller, als immer drauf zu warten, bis der nächste es bis zur Flagge schaffte.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Also, ich hasse PVP und finde es auch scheiße und das es was für Dreckskinder ist, die im PVE nichts können.




Lol. 

PvE: dummes Auswendiglernen von Moves führt garantiert zum Erfolg

PvP BG: Glück muß man haben...

PvP Arena: nur Intelligenz und Kreativität gepaart mit allerschnellsten Reflexen führen irgendwohin


----------



## Draelia (4. Mai 2009)

Der letzte Erfolg der mir noch fehlt, und ganz ehrlich. Ich bin n Noob, aber wenn ich das im ersten Anlauf schaffe sind hier nur Flaschen unterwegs, und ich fürchte, so wird sichs ausgehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Übrigens, die PVPler finden es echt "lustig" das auf den Schlachtfeldern im Moment erst mal alle ihre Kinder
> rufen und dann spielen wie die letzten Menschen.



/signed

Kinder haber auf Schlachtfeldern nichts zu suchen, weder vor noch hinter der Tastatur.


----------



## Gnarak (4. Mai 2009)

1 bis 2mal in die Schlachtfelder und fertig wars. Ich hatte es mir etwas langwieriger vorgestellt.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Mai 2009)

Draelia schrieb:


> Der letzte Erfolg der mir noch fehlt, und ganz ehrlich. Ich bin n Noob, aber wenn ich das im ersten Anlauf schaffe sind hier nur Flaschen unterwegs, und ich fürchte, so wird sichs ausgehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



versuchs doch mal ist eigentlich ganz leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightymagic (4. Mai 2009)

Ich empfinde es nicht als leicht. Ich habe den ganzen (!) Samstag mit einem BG nach dem nächsten verbracht, habe versucht eine Gruppe zu bekommen, die es ja so viel einfacher macht, habe mir zusammengesammeltes PvP-Equip angelegt, womit ich zumindest etwas Abhärtung hatte: nicht ein Teilerfolg erreicht.

Nicht ein Hordler hat sich davon beeindrucken lassen, dass ich nur die Erfolge machen wollte (trotz aller möglichen und unmöglichen Hinweise im Verhalten meinerseits), nicht ein Allianzler hat mir auch nur annähernd geholfen, einen Teilerfolg zu bekommen. Egal in welchem BG.

Fassen wir mal zusammen: Ohne einen Menschen, der hilft, ohne eine Gruppe, ist dieser Erfolg in der Regel nicht zu schaffen. Man ist vom wohl und wehe der anderen abhängig. Kein PvP-Item, keine Gruppe, keine Chance.

Ja, es war unmöglich ohne PvP-Items eine Gruppe zu finden, da die netten PvP-ler einen PvE-equipten Spieler nicht mitnehmen (eigene Erfahrung).

Dieses Event läßt die Schere zwischen PvP und PvE noch weiter auseinandergehen. Warum trennt man dann PvE und PvP nicht noch stärker?!

Ich würde persönlich für einen reinen PvP-Erfolg voten, der dann von mir aus einen türkisfarbenen Protodrachen bringt nachdem man ein Jahr lang alle Erfolge, seinen sie noch so ätzend oder aufwendig, macht.

PS: Ja, ich werde es weiter versuchen und ja ich werde weiter mich beschweren, solange ich glaube, dass ein Event vom wohl und wehe anderer Spieler in dem Maße abhängig ist wie die Kinderwoche.


----------



## c25xe (4. Mai 2009)

das schwierigste ist irgendwie immer daran zu denken das kackbalg auszupacken.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. Mai 2009)

voll der hirnlose erfolg, da man alles persönlich machen muss und es nicht reicht, ehrenhaft dabei zu sein. in den bg hatte es ally noch nie so mit der taktik - aber mit dem event is das nur ne verarschung vom pvp. der flaggenträger lässt die flagge mit absicht fallen, dass einer nach dem anderen den erfolg bekommt, alle reiten wie blöde auf die türme/flaggen zu und klicken scheinbar alle gleichzeitig drauf. und generell "müssen" die ganzen pve freaks in die bg um an den meta zu kommen. also wer wirklich gerne pvp spielt, sollte erst wieder nach dem event dort rein.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (4. Mai 2009)

Mir hat dieser Erfolg ehrlich gesagt, ganz gut gefallen. Ist einfach mal was komplett anderes in den Events gewesen.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt eigentlich im PVE, mit etwas Geduld und wenn man die BG's mehr oder weniger normal macht, hat man seinen Erfolg früher oder später. Ist ja auch eine Woche Zeit.

Für den kompletten Erfolg hab ich ca. 2-3 Stunden gebraucht.

An alle Heuler: Dann macht es doch einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Aufgaben waren soweit machbar... Nur im Alterac hat man ein bisschen Glück gebraucht, nach dem zweiten Anlauf durfte ich mich dann 'Patron' nennen ^^


----------



## Wizzle (4. Mai 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der findet das es makaber ist das man kinder mit in den krieg nimmt ??


----------



## Miach (4. Mai 2009)

Interessant das es hier selbst die "PVP-Anfänger" auf einmal geschafft haben wollen... bin ich wohl noch unter "Anfänger" einzuordnen, hatte vor dem 01.05 nie ein BG betretten (außer Tausendwinter) und muss erstmal 2-3 mal rein um zu Wissen wie das überhaupt aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von Erfolg holen konnte ich da nur träumen, wie gesagt, erstmal Plan verschaffen...

Witzig auch wenn es heißt "War einfach, Horde & Allianz haben zusammengearbeitet"... lol, he? Ist ja wohl nicht Sinn der Sache dann kann man jeden Spieler ja den Erfolg auch gleich so geben. Leider hat aber nicht jeder Spieler so viel Glück(!)... bei uns zumindest läuft es so nicht...

Aber, selbst ich als PvP "Gegner", ohne Ausrüstung und Ahnung will, wenn ich schon auf ein BG muss, auch mehr oder weniger "richtig" Spielen... Ich mag diesen Erfolg auch nicht, aber gut, Herrausforderung ist doch auch mal ganz nett... deswegen stört es mich viel viel mehr das viele meiner PvE Kollegen Gruppenspiel/Hilfen etc. usw. scheinbar für Erfindungen des Teufels halten....

Am "besten" ist es, wie so oft schon erlebt beim Start "Huhu, ich XXX will nur schnell den Erfolg YZ helft ihr mir bitte schnelll *liebguck* dann lasse ich euch in ruhe".... ???? HÄÄ... nee, iss klar... wir anderen haben die Kids nur rausgeholt zum Spaß, und natürlich werden wir ALLE für DICH arbeiten, und du gehst sofort aus dem BG raus und Hilfst ANDEREN nicht... tolle Show!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider finde ich das Verhalten meiner Fraktion viel schlimmer & nerviger wie jeden "Gegner" der auf mich Einschlägt obwohl er sehen kann das ich "Opfer" bin...

Nachdem ich mich (als Schutzpala) also seit Freitag mit BG´s beschäftigt habe, habe ich mitlerweile 3 von 4, wobei kein einziges als "Geschenk" der anderen Fraktion war, nur diese Kriegshymnenschlucht steht noch aus... hier hoffe ich auf ähnliche Erfahrungen wie ihr, allerdings sehe ich in diesem BG tatsächlich eher meine Fraktion als Gegner wie den Feind...

Naja, müssen wir irgendwie durch - leid tun mir bei diesem Event eigentlich nur die echten PvP´ler, es muss grausam für sie sein.


@Wizzle
Ja, dass man die Kinder auf Schlachtfelder oder in die Ini mitnehmen soll ist irgendwie.... komisch... ich hätte mir da auch etwas anderes gewünscht und würde auf anhieb einen haufen Ideen haben wie man diesen "Erfolg" ersetzen könnte... naja, auch Spieleentwickler haben schlechte oder mieserable Tage...


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2009)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Fassen wir mal zusammen: Ohne einen Menschen, der hilft, ohne eine Gruppe, ist dieser Erfolg in der Regel nicht zu schaffen. Man ist vom wohl und wehe der anderen abhängig. Kein PvP-Item, keine Gruppe, keine Chance.
> 
> Ja, es war unmöglich ohne PvP-Items eine Gruppe zu finden, da die netten PvP-ler einen PvE-equipten Spieler nicht mitnehmen (eigene Erfahrung).



Und inwieweit unterscheidet sich das jetzt von PvElern? Möchte mal sehen, wer mich in meinem Arenaequipment nach Naxx mitnimmt...  warum soll es euch PvElern umgekehrt nicht genauso gehen? Ohne Resi wirst Du vom nächsten DoT des nächsten Gegners dahingerafft...


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der findet das es makaber ist das man kinder mit in den krieg nimmt ??



Nein, hat mich auch angewidert, was der Grund ist, das ich den Erfolg nicht habe, obwohl er für mich als PvPlerin leicht wäre.


----------



## babbelfisch (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse pvp und hab trotzdem die erfolge direkt geschafft... also so schwer ist es echt net, wenn man mal ein bisschen geduld mitbringt


----------



## Mightymagic (4. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und inwieweit unterscheidet sich das jetzt von PvElern? Möchte mal sehen, wer mich in meinem Arenaequipment nach Naxx mitnimmt...  warum soll es euch PvElern umgekehrt nicht genauso gehen?



Gar nicht. Daher ja auch meine ehrliche Aussage im folgenden, von dir nicht zitierten Satz:
Dieses Event läßt die Schere zwischen PvP und PvE noch weiter auseinandergehen. Warum trennt man dann PvE und PvP nicht noch stärker?!

Ich würde persönlich für einen reinen PvP-Erfolg voten, der dann von mir aus einen türkisfarbenen Protodrachen bringt nachdem man ein Jahr lang alle Erfolge, seinen sie noch so ätzend oder aufwendig, macht.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Ohne Resi wirst Du vom nächsten DoT des nächsten Gegners dahingerafft...



Leider bestätigt das Dein scheinbar nicht gerade umfangreiches wissen über PvE. Nicht jeder DoT kann durch Resi gemildert werden, ohne auf andere wichtige Werte zu verzichten. Nicht jeder Gegner hat Dots. Abhärtung ist im PvE wirkungslos. Vieles PvP-Equip hat weniger schadenssteigernde Werte als direkt vergleichbares PvE, Ausdauer mal ausgenommen (wobei das keine schadenssteigernde Wirkung hat). (...)


----------



## fredolino (4. Mai 2009)

das ist genau das wo   die  csu drauf wartet 

mit  kinder auf einem schlachtfeld   ... xD 

ich find das ma  als  nicht pvp spieler  asi ²

dann lieber 200 orte anrennen


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2009)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Leider bestätigt das Dein scheinbar nicht gerade umfangreiches wissen über PvE.




Stimmt, von PvE habe ich nur Basiswissen. Meine Aussage bezog sich aber auch auf PvP (wobei ich zugebe, das ich da nicht eindeutig formuliert habe). Im PvP bist Du ohne Resi aber tatsächlich Kanonenfutter, und es ist erschreckend, wieviele Leute glauben, mit T7.5 in den BGs irgend etwas reißen zu können.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (4. Mai 2009)

Ich mach den nicht. Bin zwar PvP Spieler und es wäre damit ein leichtes, aber ich bekomme eh nicht alle Erfolge voll. 
Zum Beispiel Turm Utgarde irgend nen Boss da töten fällt für mich weg, da ich in keinerlei Instanzen gehe. Stört mich aber jetzt auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## TommyPV (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,


Asmodäus schrieb:


> Hallo, wie Findet ihr den Erfolg?



Mache ich diesen Erfolg nicht, da sehr unpassend für eine Kinderwoche !


----------



## Kritiker (4. Mai 2009)

Das man nicht jeden Erfolg hinterhergeschmissen bekommt finde ich eigentlich voll in Ordnung. Und machbar ist er mit etwas Zeitaufwand auch für jeden.
Ich habe ihn mit meiner Heiligpriesterin mit 0 PvP Teilen innerhalb von 2 Stunden geschafft. Und trotz dieser Ausrüstung war ich auch kein 2Hit-Opfer, wie es hier manche beschreiben. Im Gegenteil, das war schon oft ein hartes Stück Arbeit mich tot zu bekommen.
Bin ganz klar für mehr Erfolge dieser Art bei den Weltereignissen, dann kommt man auch mal wieder ein wenig auf den Geschmack PvP zu spielen. Der war mir seit dem Start von Lich King irgendwie gänzlich vergangen.


----------



## Syrras (4. Mai 2009)

Das Resi nutzlos ist in PVE ist ja auch übertrieben, Tanks im Training nutzen Resi um ihre Stats aufzuplustern, wo es halt nich nicht für das "richtige" EQ gereicht hat...


----------



## Rygel (4. Mai 2009)

ich finde den erfolg auch irgendwo daneben. was wollte man damit errreichen? spieler für PvP begeistern und das die alten BGs wieder mehr genutzt werden? mit den eventerfolgen alle bereiche von WoW abdecken? ist mir unverständlich.

schaffbar ist es, mit viel glück. bei mir hat es 13h dauerzocken gebraucht. hatte keine stammgruppe, keine hilfe bei der anderen fraktion, kein pvp-equip o.ä. spaß hat das diesmal jedenfalls nicht gemacht - da war ja die stupide ostereierjagd der vorwoche noch lustig gegen. bin froh dass ichs hinter mir habe! mich sieht man auf den BGs erstmal nicht so schnell wieder...


----------



## Barrages (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Also ich finde das der Erfolg auch als PvE equipter Spieler eigendlich Recht gut zu schaffen ist. Nichts desto trotz, sobald man z.B. als Fury Krieger gefocust wird, ist man Futter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kriegshymnenschlucht: Wie alle Allies einfach nur deffen und wenn die Flag dann mal fällt, schneller tappen als alle anderen. Ist aber eher Glück

Auge des Sturms: Finde ich mit Abstand am schwersten. Die Mitte gehörte seltens der Alli, war permanent im Fight und wurde beim tappen unterbrochen oder lag zu schnell im Dreck.
Hatte aber das Glück das ich einen Hordler mit Flag in der Defence wegkloppen konnte. Bin dann mit sage und schreibe 120 Live in die Base gekommen. Puh^^

Alteractal: Nach reichlichem antesten wie man den Erfolg bekommt. Sprich nach dem dritten BG war es eigendlich kein Problem mehr. Einfach schneller reiten als alle anderen und spätestens in der Front sollte man nen Turm drehen können. In der Regel hatte die Horde kein Deff, wahrscheinlich weil die auch den Erfolg machen wollten.

Arathibecken: Das war mit Abstand am einfachsten, weil man egal welche Base...egal wie der Status war, einfach alles tappen konnte. Sprich direkt vom Beginn an zügig Ställe oder z.B. Mine reiten und der Erfolg ist so gut wie sicher.


Persönliches Mißgeschick ist auch mir passiert^^ Kind in der Warsong nach dem Tod nicht neu geholt. Nur dumm wenn man es dann endlich schafft die gefallene Fahne zurück zu tappen. Schade Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sowas prägt sich unheimlich ein


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (4. Mai 2009)

nenene nu gibts für den meta mal ein minimales maß an pvp, das man auch noch hinbekommen kann, ohne wirklich pvp zu betreiben... und tausend leute heulen rum.. jämmerlich sowas!

ich glaub den satz kann ich nun in jedem 5. neuen thread posten wenn ich lust dazu hätte


----------



## Gaiwain (4. Mai 2009)

mmh selbst als PvE´ler sollte der Erfolg leicht zu schaffen sein, wir hatten innerhalb von 5 min eine 10er SG zusammen, und PvP-Equip übergezogen und ab dafür ...

lg


----------



## serialdead (4. Mai 2009)

also ich hab den erfolg noch nicht ganz (3/4 also alterac fehlt bei mir  aber das mach ich iwan um 3 uhr früh wenn nicht so viele spielen)
aber im grunde ist der erfolg sehr einfach für mich als PVP/Arenajunkie aber selbst pve'ler aus unserer gilde machen den ohne probs und heulen net rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sollte machbar sein wer nur dumm heult tut mir echt leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellis (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich war mit meinem Krieger Tank in WSG, AB und AV genau einmal drin, nur ins EOS mußte ich 2 mal um den Erfolg zu bekommen, das fand ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so schwer. Klar es gehört etwas Glück dazu und etwas Hintergrundwissen über die BG´s (Pala in der Gruppe zum schneller reiten, vielleicht auch mal nicht zum ersten Turm reiten da den alle tappen wollen, im AB nicht zum Stall sondern gleich durch zum Sägewerk oder einfach ganz entspannt im verlauf des Spiels den Hof tappen) Ich fand es schon fast zu einfach und das obwohl ich mit dem Krieger nie auf die Schlachtfelder gehe.
Ein bisschen Leid tun mir vor allem die PvPler die einfach nur ihren Spaß auf nem schönen BG haben wollen aber kein Bein auf die Erde kriegen weil jeder der seinen Erfolg bekommen hat direkt aus dem BG geht aber das PvP in WoW ist eh ein anderes Thema.
Einen schönen Tag euch noch und viel Glück bei der Jagd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasdeja (4. Mai 2009)

Bei mir gings auch ganz gut. (ohne pvp gear)

Arathibecken war das Schwerste. Bei AV hatte ich Glück, dass welche vor mir im Turm immer unterbrochen worden sind und ich konnte in Seelenruhe drücken. Man muss schnell sein und ein bisschen Glück haben.
Auge war sehr leicht. Hatten nen 4:0 Game und alle wollten nur zergen und ich konnte in Ruhe die Flagge holen ;p


----------



## Alex61083 (4. Mai 2009)

Hatte den Erfolg zwar auch nach knapp 2 1/2 Tagen, wobei ich es viel besser finde das man die Daily-Aufgabe an einem Tag abschliessen kann :-). Aber BTT.

Der Teil: Harte Schule war für mich auch als DK der absolut kein PvP Equip hat nicht immer ganz so einfach, aber ich finde zum einen sind die Erfolge nicht da um sie immer sofort an einem Tag zu schaffen, zum anderen sollte man sich nicht aufregen wenn es nicht immer klappt, klar muss man wenn man Ihn nicht bekommt ein Jahr warten aber ob das so schlimm ist, muss jeder sich selber beantworten.

Was mir nicht gefällt, dass eben viele PvE´ler die mit PvP nichts am Hut haben, in die Schlachtfelder gezwungen werden, wenn Sie den Erfolg wollen, ich selber habe zwar dadurch Geschmack am PvP gefunden, allerdings glaube ich haben die PvP´ler nicht viel Spaß wenn eine Gruppe aus 6 PvE´lern und 4 PvP´ler besteht und die einen nach Ihrem Erfolg direkt das BG wieder verlassen. 

Hier sollte sich Blizzard noch einmal Gedanken machen. Wobei sich ja auch jeder PvP´ler aufregen könnte das wiederrum andere Welterfolge die Leute in Instanzen gezwungen haben. 

Naja wie man es dreht, leicht ist er nicht, aber so schwer wie es oft beschrieben ist auch nicht.

GL allen die noch dabei sind den Erfolg zu bekommen.


----------



## Alex61083 (4. Mai 2009)

Hatte den Erfolg zwar auch nach knapp 2 1/2 Tagen, wobei ich es viel besser finde das man die Daily-Aufgabe an einem Tag abschliessen kann :-). Aber BTT.

Der Teil: Harte Schule war für mich auch als DK der absolut kein PvP Equip hat nicht immer ganz so einfach, aber ich finde zum einen sind die Erfolge nicht da um sie immer sofort an einem Tag zu schaffen, zum anderen sollte man sich nicht aufregen wenn es nicht immer klappt, klar muss man wenn man Ihn nicht bekommt ein Jahr warten aber ob das so schlimm ist, muss jeder sich selber beantworten.

Was mir nicht gefällt, dass eben viele PvE´ler die mit PvP nichts am Hut haben, in die Schlachtfelder gezwungen werden, wenn Sie den Erfolg wollen, ich selber habe zwar dadurch Geschmack am PvP gefunden, allerdings glaube ich haben die PvP´ler nicht viel Spaß wenn eine Gruppe aus 6 PvE´lern und 4 PvP´ler besteht und die einen nach Ihrem Erfolg direkt das BG wieder verlassen. 

Hier sollte sich Blizzard noch einmal Gedanken machen. Wobei sich ja auch jeder PvP´ler aufregen könnte das wiederrum andere Welterfolge die Leute in Instanzen gezwungen haben. 

Naja wie man es dreht, leicht ist er nicht, aber so schwer wie es oft beschrieben ist auch nicht.

GL allen die noch dabei sind den Erfolg zu bekommen.


----------



## ~undead~ (4. Mai 2009)

Das Problem an sich liegt eher daran, das man hier von Blizz gezwungen wird (als PvEler) diese BGs zu besuchen.

Folglich kannste in den 6 oder 7 Tagen, in denen das Event läuft keine normalen BGs machen, weil 90% der Leute mit ihrem Waisenkind zur Fahne laufen und da rumstehen.

Habe selbst als reiner PvEler einen Abend für diesen Erfolg gebraucht, genervt war ich allerdings schon ziemlich.

25min Wartezeit, für ein BG das 10s später vorbei ist !!! Und das Klassenbalancing ist absolut grottig !!!!
Ich bin zwar ein Stoffi und habe kein PvP-Gear mit abhärtung, aber wen ich sehe das ich als Mage mit 14k Life rumlaufe und mir dann auf einmal ein Druide mit 35k gegenübersteht, der sich heilen kann, der als Katze 3-5k schläge im sekundentakt an mir hinterlässt, der nicht verlangsamt oder eingeeist werden kann (Gestaltenwechsel, fertig), der dann als Eule 6-8K casts rumfeuert frage ich mich, wo hier überhaupt ein Balancing sein soll.

Beim DK das gleiche. 30k life (doppelt so viel wie ich zum Beispiel) stehen dir gegenüber. Dann kommt dieser komische Griff, stilleefekt, 5000 Krankheiten & Seuchen kommen dann instant auf dich drauf und zwischendurch wirste dan auch noch von den Schwertern bearbeitet. Ein Entkommen ist dank stun, verlangsamungseffekt und stilleefekt auf so ziemllich jeden Zauber (auch Blinzeln) ohnehin kaum möglich.
Gelingt es doch unerwarteter weise, ein wenig Abstand zu gewinnen (weil der DK-Spieler mal kurz kaffee holen, Klo, oder das Auto waschen gegangen ist), haut man vielleicht doch noch 2-3 Instantzauber raus die den Lebensbalken um gute 10% schwinden lassen...  dank Blutbaum-dingsbums-aura, ist der DK aber 1s später wieder voll.


PS: PvP is the biggest abfuck ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (4. Mai 2009)

um es zu wiederholen, die PvP´ler werden ja auch "gezwungen" PvE zu machen, wenn sie den Erfolg haben wollen.

PvE - ist ein Gruppenspiel, aber PvP eigentlich umsomehr. Eine eingespielte Schlachtgruppe, selbst wenn diese nur aus
grottig ausgerüsteten PvE´lern besteht, kann in einem BG ganz schön was reißen, wenn nicht gerade eine PvP-Elite-Gilde
einem gegenübersteht ^^.

lg

 PS: PvE´ler bin !


----------



## lina76 (4. Mai 2009)

also ich muss mal sagen dieser erfolg ist echt nervig......

für die leute die gerne pvp spielen ist es ärgerlich denn die ganzen pve'ler kommen nur wegen dem erfolg in ein bg.. ein richtiges bg ist nicht möglich. 
zb auge alle rennen in die mitte zur fahne und keiner nimmt die türme ein bzw defft sie....... absoluter blödsinn so bekommt keiner seinen erfolg.
die pvp'ler werden um ihren pvp spass gebracht  - denn ich denke mal keinem pvpler macht es spass ne gruppe einfach niederzumetzeln sondern sie wünschen sich bestimmt gegner die ihr ganzen können fordern...... so würde mir es zumindestens mit nem pveboss gehen der sich fast von alleine hinlegt gehen... und ich würde mich auch über leute aufregen die den kampf sabotieren wegen irgeneinem blöden erfolg.. und dann schafft es erst recht keiner.....
oder alteractal... alle rennen nur zu den türmen um den erfolg zu erhalten .... keiner defft, greift den boss an oder machst sonst etwas das normalerweise für dieses bg erforderlich ist.... ein paar spieler sind tierisch genervt von den ganzen erfolgsgeilen und meltzeln die armen.. die ja nur vorbeireiten möchten um ihren erfolg zu holen und nicht um das bg zu gewinnen einfach immer und immer wieder nieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings muss ich dazu sagen ich hab den erfolg geschaft allerdings nur dank eines netten spielers der anderen fraktion:
kriegshymnenschlucht... als heiler stehen da die chancen darauf die fahne zurückzubringen nicht sonderlich groß - es sei denn man hat eine eingespielte stammgruppe die einem diesen erfolg ermöglicht.....
ich hatte allerdings das glück das ein netter spieler der gegnerischen fraktion sich in unsere basis hingestellt hat, die fahne genommen hat und mir direkt vor die füsse gestellt hat.... dies wiederholte er so lange bis alle aus unserer gruppe diesen erfolg erhalten haben.......
wir standen alle jubbelnd und dankend um ihn herum während er von seinen eigenen mitspielern andauernd nur beschimpft wurde.....
daraufhin sind wir rüber in die ander basis und haben versucht das gleiche für seine mitspieler und ihn zu tun... das allerding ging gründlich in die hose da sie uns gleich niedermachten^^

nochmal vielen dank an den netten helfer!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fazit: erfolg ist machbar mit entsprechender hilfe oder wenn man selbst erfahrender pvpler ist
trotzdem dürften alle froh sein wenn die woche vorbei ist und jeder wieder in seinem bereich weiterspielen kann ohne das einem das verdorben wird oder das man an den nicht schaffen des erfolges fast verzweifelt.


----------



## Doncalzone (4. Mai 2009)

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein unterhaltsamer Erfolg. Keine Eier sammeln oder 100 Urahnen besuchen, doch ist es von Server zu Server ein schwankender Schwierigkeitsgrad. 

Wie schon viele vor mir habe auch ich das Problem das alle Spiele sofort die Türme anstürmen, Flaggen aufnehmen wollen oder Basen angreifen. Ohne eine Stammgruppe ist dieser Erfolg auf jeden Fall eine Glückssache bei der man am schnellsten aufs Zahnrad klicken muß.

Ich habe leider nur Auge des Sturms erfolgreich geschafft aber werde es weiterhin versuchen bis zum Eventende.


----------



## Leonalis (4. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dir screens zeigen wo im:

- Ws ein Alli kommt sich killen lässt und so die möglichkeit gibt das leute den erfolg kriegen
- Arathi 8 Allis und 7 Hordler an der Fahne stehen und jeder tapt das ding einmal
- Alterac like Arathi 10/12 im Turm stehen und gegenseitig tapen
- Auge die eine seite wartet während die eine Flaggt und dann umgekehrt

Ich weis nicht wo das problem ist, sry


----------



## Fridl (4. Mai 2009)

er ist relative einfach weil, allies und hordler vor allem in ws und altrac bei uns am realm zusammen helfen dafür ... x)


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (4. Mai 2009)

Und wo is die Antwort für "hab zwar nicht das geringste mit PvP am Hut, aber trotzdem keinerlei Probleme gehabt den Erfolg zu holen"?


----------



## Pacster (4. Mai 2009)

Was ist das? Ein Anfängerkurs in "wie manipuliere ich eine Abstimmung um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erzielen"?
Peinlich sowas.

Arathi und Auge sind von JEDEM Spieler innerhalb von 2 oder 3 BGs zu schaffen(Arathi hatte ich im 1....Auge habe ich 2 gebraucht). 

AV ist auch nicht wirklich ausrüstungsabhängig sondern da geht es eher darum das Gelände geschickt auszunutzen und sich vielleicht mal zu überlegen das man nicht immer auf den ersten bunker gehen muss sondern vielleicht bessere chancen am 3. oder 4. bunker/turm hat. Das AV sollte man natürlich schon kennen und es kann auch ein dutzend Anläufe brauchen(ich habe 2 oder 3 gebraucht...hatte aber auch schon erwartet das ich mehr brauchen würde weil halt mein shadow nunmal als eine der weniger Klassen weder unsichtbarkeit noch Verschnellerungen zur Verfügung hat).....
Skill oder Ausrüstung braucht es KEINE.

Warsong ist Glückssache und das war auch das wo ich mir die meisten Sorgen gemacht habe. Ich habe das beim ersten Anlauf allerdings geschafft. Da kommt es eigentlich nur darauf an möglichst nah beim Flaggenträger zu bleiben und darauf zu achten wo die Flagge erscheint(spätestens beim 2.mal kann man schon auf Verdacht auf die Stelle klicken). Schnelligkeit ist da Trumpf.

Da ich als Shadow wohl den schlechtesten PvP-Tree mit Ausnahme eines Def-Kriegers habe....kann es nicht so schwer sein das zu schaffen. Meine S4.5-Ausrüstung ist fürs PvP weniger geeignet als das was sich viele Speiler in Naxx25 zusammengefarmt haben. Ich habe zwar PvP-Skills...wüsste jetzt aber nicht wo die hierbei zum Einsatz kamen(das gleiche gilt auch für die Ausrüstung. Das hätte ich wohl auch mit blauem 80er-Dress geschafft....da es zu keinen 1on1-Situationen kam).
Taktisch habe ich als alter PvP-Hase natürlich meine große Erfahrung in die Waagschale geworfen und das hat sicher dazu geführt das ich einige Situationen besser ausnutzen konnte und deshalb die Ziele schneller erreicht habe als so manch anderer. Das war fraglos ein Vorteil.
Wer allerdings sein Gehirn einschaltet und die BGs schonmal von innen gesehen hat, dürfte zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen wie ich kommen.
Und wer hirnlos und gänzlich ohne Erfahrung, Ausrüstung, Teamplay und Skill versucht den Turm Utgarde zu erledigen, könnte sich auch schneller bei BOB wiederfinden als ihm lieb ist.


Hört doch bitte auf über sowas zu heulen. Da ist mal ein Event-achievement das sich am Rande(und mehr ist es nicht....weil bis auf Warsong kann man alles erledigen ohne auch nur nen Gegner zu sehen) mit PvP beschäftigt....und ihr macht ein Drama drauß. Das das im ungünstigsten Fall frustrierend sein kann, ist klar......aber das gilt auch für irgendwelche Eiersammelquests bei denen man nicht das Glück hat das ein Hase oder so droppt(ich musste fast 400 besch***** Eier öffnen um den Erfolg zu schaffen!!) etc..
Das ist halt nunmal so. Und ich wette das PvP 1000mal interessanter ist als stundenlanges Eiersuchen. Letzteres ist natürlich intellektuell und skillmäßig deutlich weniger anspruchsvoll...was dem einen oder anderen mit limitierten Kapazitäten in diesen Bereichen sicher entgegenkommt.


----------



## VallovShatt (4. Mai 2009)

Die Aufgabe in der Warsonschlucht die Flagge zurückzubringen hatte ich in 5 min. Dsa war aber auch NUR Glück. Kam grad in ein laufendes Spiel rein, und seh dass n Ally die Flagge klaut. Hab ihn dann mit nem Pala umgehaun und gleich die Flagge gehabt.
Arathibecken und Auge des Sturms ham ne Weile gedauert aber irgendwann hatte ich die auch. Naja und Alterac war dann so ne Sache da man sich nicht mit 10 oder 15 Leuten sondern mit 40 drum streiten muss und man wird auch dauernd angeschossen und somit unterbrochen. Bin fast verrückt geworden weil manche auch umgeflaggt haben die nichtmal ihr Kind bei sich hatte obwohl 3 andere MIT Kind daneben standen. Irgendwann kam dann ein Palafreund mit mir mit und hat die Wachen auf sich gezogen und einfach ne Bubble auf einen gesetzt der mitflaggen wollte. War zwar schon irgendwie fieß aber wenn andere Rücksichtslos sind darf ichs auch mal sein


----------



## d3faultPlayer (4. Mai 2009)

es is nicht so schwer wie man glaubt^^

hab die dinger heut morgen gemacht^^ hat ca. 3 h gedauert ^^

man braucht aber auch ne menge glück, vor allem im ws


ach ja im AV kann man die türme die von er horde zurückerobert wurden auch angreifen, zählt dan auch


----------



## lina76 (4. Mai 2009)

ein tip an alle die den erfolg noch brauchen.... 
wenn ihr auf einem pve server seid macht euch einen twink auf der gegnerischen seite fragt im handelschat nach ner gruppedie die erfolge noch brauchen ... ladet die in euren ts ein und geht dann mit 2 stammgruppen in die bgs..... helft euch gegenseitig bei den erfolgen 

macht spass zusammenzuarbeiten und sich zu helfen
ausserdem haben so die reinen pvpler ihre bg schneller wieder für sich


----------



## Pacster (4. Mai 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Irgendwann kam dann ein Palafreund mit mir mit und hat die Wachen auf sich gezogen und einfach ne Bubble auf einen gesetzt der mitflaggen wollte. War zwar schon irgendwie fieß aber wenn andere Rücksichtslos sind darf ichs auch mal sein



Hätte das ein Pala bei mir gemacht, hätte es Tote gegeben. Mir hätte ja so schon fast einer die Flagge weggetappt während ich den einen Bogenschützen erledigt habe, der genau darauf schießen konnte(was das event etwas ätzender für die Horde macht. Allianzler müssen ja nur zuerst am Turm sein dann können sie auch tappen....bei einigen Allianzbunkern geht das leider nicht bevor man nicht einen bogenschützen erledigt hat.). War dann aber wohl doch noch nen Sekundenbruchteil schneller als er.

Wie man im Arathi und Auge viele Anläufe brauchen kann, verstehe ich nicht. Da muss man doch nur konsequent auf die Fahne(oder den Fahnenträger) gehen und sich anschauen wie sich die beiden Fraktionen aufs Schlachtfeld verteilen. Man hat dann pro BG-Durchlauf sicher ein knappes dutzend Chancen das achievement zu erledigen.
Das was auch sonst gilt, funktioniert auch bei dem Event gut: Versucht einer zu tappen...stell dich dazu und versuche es auch. Mit etwas Glück wird der andere unterbrochen und du übersehen(eventuell auch dank Animationsbug). Werdet ihr unterbrochen dann kümmert euch um den Angreifer(cc-technisch) und lasst den anderen tappen....das ist dann immerhin ein Konkurrent weniger 2 Minuten später bei der nächsten Fahne.


----------



## lina76 (4. Mai 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> es is nicht so schwer wie man glaubt^^
> 
> hab die dinger heut morgen gemacht^^ hat ca. 3 h gedauert ^^
> 
> ...



also eigene türme zurückerobern zählt nicht... das habe ich mehrmals gemacht  - das klappt nicht - man braucht gegnerische türme  - die kann man hin und hertappen - zählt allerdings nur für den eigentlichen "nichtbesitzer"


----------



## Pacster (4. Mai 2009)

lina76 schrieb:


> also eigene türme zurückerobern zählt nicht... das habe ich mehrmals gemacht  - das klappt nicht - man braucht gegnerische türme  - die kann man hin und hertappen - zählt allerdings nur für den eigentlichen "nichtbesitzer"




Er spricht ja auch davon türme anzugreifen, die zurückerobert wurden. Was bedeutet das es sich nur um gegnerische Türme handeln kann. ;-)


----------



## La Saint (4. Mai 2009)

Vorab, mein Char hat den längst vergessenen Titel "Marshal" und ich bin Ex-PvPler. Skill und Ausrüstung sind vorhanden, trotzdem habe ich diesem Erfolg mit Sorge entgegen gesehen. Und diese Sorgen haben sich bestätigt. Auch wenn ich den Erfolg inzwischen habe.

Neben den vorhersehbaren Problemen gab es nämlich auch ein unvorhersehbares. Nämlich die Feinde in den eigenen Reihen. Zumindest auf meinem Realmpool waren viele Hardcore-PvPler so von dem Event angep*sst, das sie offen und aktiv das Ganze boykottiert haben.

Beispielsweise das Warsong-Event, bei dem man eine Fahne zurückbringen muß. Da wurde von den Eventgegnern versucht, selbst die Fahne anzuklicken bevor jemand mit Kind es machen konnte. Bevorzug natürlich von Melees, die sowieso am Fahnenträger waren, und die damit den Fernkämpfern jede Chance nahmen.

Letztendlich habe ich meine Erfolge "ercheatet". Zum Beispiel Altarac. Da hatten natürlich alle Chars, die auf irgendeine Weise die Reitgeschwindigkeit erhöhen konnten, den ultimativen Vorteil. Was die Eventgegner natürlich auch ausgenutzt haben. Eine Ersteroberung eines Turms war für mich somit nicht machbar. Also habe ich mich auf das Deffen beschränkt. Wenn sich dann die Gelegenheit bot, habe ich die  Horde den Turm zurückerobern lassen (was übrigens gelegentlich gemerkt wurde und mir böse Beschimpfungen der PvP-ler einbrachte) und beim folgenden Kampfgetümmel dann versucht die Fahne zu tappen. Aber auch dafür brauchte ich mehrere Versuche.

Insgesamt war das das absolut ätzenste Event, das Blizzard bis jetzt erfunden hat.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

fand die q eigentlich sehr leicht mit pve skillung mit pvp gear .. musste nidma umskillen dafür
im av z.b. gabs hordler die immer brav türme backtapt haben bzw daneben gestanden ist und so 10 leute ihre q machen konnten


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> Das Problem an sich liegt eher daran, das man hier von Blizz gezwungen wird (als PvEler) diese BGs zu besuchen.



Du weißt sicher, das man die besten PvP Waffen nur in Instanzen bekommen kann? Nein? Dachte ich mir. Nur was sich Blizzard bei dem Schwachsinn gedacht hat, entzieht sich mir...


----------



## Edmund (4. Mai 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unwichtig, ob mit PvP Gear oder ohne, ob mit Abhärtung oder ohne. 
Das Problem liegt einzig und allein daran, dass manche (ich vermeide hier jetzt mal die Worte viele oder wenige) PvP bzw. BG un dergleichen ablehnen. 
Warum spiele ich auf einem PvE Server? Na weil ich eine Ruhe haben will und nicht hinter jeder Ecke damit rechnen muss, dass mir einer eine über die Nuss geben will. (Ach ist das spaßig). 
Wenn ich spielen will, dann doch das was mir Spaß macht und nicht das, was mir aufgezwungen wird. 
Ich lehne prinzipiell jede Duell Heausforderung ab, auch ein nachträgliches um mich herumgehüpfe und Gegacker des Herausforders entlockt mir eher nur ein Lächeln und eine tippende Bewegung des Zeigefingers gegen die Stirn. 
Ich hoffe, Blizz fällt hier noch was ein, um es allen irgendwie recht zu machen. Falls nicht, ist für mich der Metaerfolg gestorben. Hat vielleicht auch was für sich, man braucht dann nicht mehr wie ein Verrückter hinter Eiern herrennen (und dergleichen, was immer auch noch da kommen wird...)

PS: Es wird doch immer wieder versucht, WoW nicht als gewalttätiges Spiel darzustellen. Nun mal im Ernst, ist ja ganz toll, wenn man massenweise Gegner killt und ein kleines Kind schaut dabei zu. Hier hat sich bei Blizz sicher keiner was dabei gedacht. Mal sehen, wo das hinführt, wenn das in falsche Kehlen kommt.


----------



## Muggu (4. Mai 2009)

es mag sein das es die propvp spieler nervt wenn in ads alle an der flagge campen oder in alterac 30 mann zu dem turm rennen anstatt balinda umzuknüppeln aber es ist wirklich schaffbar und es ist ja nur für eine woche =)


----------



## Miach (4. Mai 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Ich kann dir screens zeigen wo im:
> 
> - Ws ein Alli kommt sich killen lässt und so die möglichkeit gibt das leute den erfolg kriegen
> - Arathi 8 Allis und 7 Hordler an der Fahne stehen und jeder tapt das ding einmal
> ...



Das "Problem" ist, dass "Dein Server" nicht die WoW-Welt ist... wenn es auf Eurem Server (zu diesem Zeitpunkten) so war, ist dass schön für die betreffenden - andere Personen würden evlt. auf die Idee kommen das sei "in den Hintern geschoben"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider ist das "Erfolge Zuschanzen" nicht die Regel und was hier die Vor-Poster geschrieben haben, konnte ich gestern auf unserem Server auch beobachten... PvP-Player die alles dafür tun das Erfolge nicht gemacht werden können... wohlgemerkt, die Leute der eigenen Fraktion...

Ist halt ärgerlich da ich trotz allem halt versuche "richtig" zu spielen, u.a. "Im Auge..:" eben nicht in die Mitte reite sondern erstmal einen Turm hole... naja, es braucht wohl wirklich eher eine "Stamm-Gruppe" bei Zufälligen denkt jeder eh nur an sich und 0,0 auch an die anderen... eigentlich ein sehr sehr schlimmes Bild für die PVE-Fraktion... (zumindest auf meinem Server)


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2009)

Muggu schrieb:


> es mag sein das es die propvp spieler nervt wenn in ads alle an der flagge campen oder in alterac 30 mann zu dem turm rennen anstatt balinda umzuknüppeln aber es ist wirklich schaffbar und es ist ja nur für eine woche =)



Ebeneben, die übersteh ich auch noch. Und inzwsichen schraube ich meine HKs hoch, nie war das so einfach wie justament. Und das führt zum einzigen Erfolg im ganzen System, den ich wirklich beindruckend finde: 50000 Kills.

37K hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMitB (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin kein Pvp Spieler hatte der Erfolg aber auch recht schnell. Das witziger was das Horde und Allianz teilweise zusammen gespielt haben.  Im Alteractal z.B sind bestimmt 10 Hordler und Allys in einem Turm gestanden und haben ihn gegenseitig eingenommen.


----------



## Rygel (4. Mai 2009)

lina76 schrieb:


> ein tip an alle die den erfolg noch brauchen....
> wenn ihr auf einem pve server seid macht euch einen twink auf der gegnerischen seite fragt im handelschat nach ner gruppedie die erfolge noch brauchen ... ladet die in euren ts ein und geht dann mit 2 stammgruppen in die bgs..... helft euch gegenseitig bei den erfolgen



daran hatte ich auch gedacht. habe mich allerdings nicht so recht getraut weil ich nicht wusst ob ich damit die regeln verletze. hätte ich am MI immer noch ohne titel dagestanden hätte ich es vermutlich doch noch so gemacht/versucht.


----------



## Mofeist (4. Mai 2009)

right es fehlt die antwort auch Ohne PvP gear und ohne großen Aufwand machbar


----------



## Livien (4. Mai 2009)

Man könnte noch die Antwort hinzufügen"Leicht, auch mit nur PvE Zeugs", so ging's mir eigentlich.
Und nein, das war sicherlich nicht angeberich gemeint, sondern ist fakt.


----------



## Livien (4. Mai 2009)

Ach Mist, zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> right es fehlt die antwort auch Ohne PvP gear und ohne großen Aufwand machbar



/sign

Meine Stimme hast du.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab am Anfang auch gedacht dass es schwer wird, aber nach 3 Stunden hatte ich den Erfolg,  Arathi ist ja einfach, WS auch und AV und EoS braucht man ein bischen luck, ist aber in einer woche locker zu schaffen.
Ne stammgrp. braucht man auf keinen fall.


----------



## Aada (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte es mir schlimmer vorgstellt, hab den Erfolg heute gemacht, war auch nur 6x im BG^^


----------



## Doggerbajoc (4. Mai 2009)

bis auf kriegshymnen war alles ziehmlich easy!http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons/buffed/paladin.gif


----------



## ThoWeib (4. Mai 2009)

[X] Ich mache wohl bei Weltereignissen mit, spare aber bewußt die PvP-Anteile aus.

Als bekennender PvP-Verweigerer mache ich alles, was ich machen kann, und lasse den Rest aus. Wenn ich so um den (IMHO potthäßlichen) Protodrachen herumkomme, ist es mir auch wurst.


----------



## Viper1701hbn (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin mit über 30 Jahren einfach zu alt für PvP !!

Habe ein Healdudu und ein Ele-schami, beide also optimal, um
ein OneHitOpfer darzustellen ...

Ich finde es wieder mal beschähmend für Blizzard, das da kein
Stück nachgedacht wurde ...

Habe mich jetzt seid Samstag das erste mal mit PvP beschäftigt und Dank
 der Hilfe ein paar netter Spieler es sogar geschafft, ein paar Teilerfolge
zu erringen ..

Was ich nicht schaffe ist Alteractal und Kriegshyme, da ich da nur rumrenne und
mich umhauen lasse ...

Ich habe seit Weihnachten an allen Events teilgenommen und alle Erfolge errungen,
aber hier bin ich wohl darauf angewiesen, das bei Blizzard jemand aufwacht und 
begreift, das unter den über 11 Millionen Spielern ein paar sind, die kein PvP 
mögen, aber trotzdem jeden Monat spielen und auch gerne den Protodrachen hätten.

Bis Später .... und wenn ihr nen Healdudu im PvP rumirren seht .. dann helft ihm ...


----------



## Darerus93 (4. Mai 2009)

Naja ich bin Holy Priester, versuch da mal ne Flagge zu erobern...


----------



## Schokoboy (4. Mai 2009)

Cytus schrieb:


> dir soll wohl auch alles vor die füße geschmissen werden oder? richtig so das es nicht jeder bekommt, wenn die leute wie im auge alle zur flagge rennen ohne einen turm zu holen finde ich es nur gerecht....



noe eig nich allerdings habe ich z.b für nobelgarten insgesammt nur 3h30 mins gebraucht und MOndfest dingsbums auch nur auf 2 tage verteilt 8h deswegen verstehe ich nich warum blizz die erfolge davor so leicht gemacht hat und jetzt sowas hab inzwichen auch aufgehört nach weitern 4h tryn, finds schade.

Uns nochma zu dem vor die Füße geschmissen naja full epic kannste mit luck in 1 naxx id + satha + maly sein das dauert zusammen mitner guten grp vill 5h  wars zumindest bei meinem dk so by the way.




Ach ja alle Rechtschreibfehler sind Special Effects meines Keyboards 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexMaly (4. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel jetzt schon sehr lang wow, hab schon die "Geheimnisse Mauradons" mitgemacht und hat eigentlich immer Spass gemacht. Aber dieses Mist PvP Achievment raubt mir auch den letzten Nerv. Ist einfach völlig imbalanced. Man muss zwar AdS nicht gewinnen aber so als Anhaltspunkt in 43 BGs hat bei mir die Ally nicht ein mal gewonnen, wenn man dann auch noch als Stoffie ohne PvP Equip unterwegs ist bringt das echt nix. Schade, bisher fand ich wow immer ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## 50Cent200 (4. Mai 2009)

AlexMaly schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt schon sehr lang wow, hab schon die "Geheimnisse Mauradons" mitgemacht und hat eigentlich immer Spass gemacht. Aber dieses Mist PvP Achievment raubt mir auch den letzten Nerv. Ist einfach völlig imbalanced. Man muss zwar AdS nicht gewinnen aber so als Anhaltspunkt in 43 BGs hat bei mir die Ally nicht ein mal gewonnen, wenn man dann auch noch als Stoffie ohne PvP Equip unterwegs ist bringt das echt nix. Schade, bisher fand ich wow immer ein tolles Spiel.



und nur wegen dem Erfolg, den du nichtmal machen musst, findest du WoW nicht mehr gut? Hmm komische Ansicht.


----------



## IwanNI (5. Mai 2009)

Mal ne doofe Frage: Muss man für den Erfolg alles selber machen, oder reicht es wenn es einer aus der Grp schafft z.B. die Flagge zu erobern oder den Turm anzugreifen?

(Ich weiss, das klingt jetzt so als wäre ich faul, aber um die Uhrzeit hab ich keine Lust, mir ne gescheite Formulierung einfallen zu lassen)


----------



## Technocrat (5. Mai 2009)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mit über 30 Jahren einfach zu alt für PvP !!




Soll ich darüber jetzt kichern? Ich bin 46 und spiele eine Kriegerin in der Arena, zusammen mit einem 42jährigen Holy Pally. Gestern 14:7. Was zum Geier hat das Alter damit zu tun? Im Gegenteil, ich alte Häsin kenne viel mehr fiese Tricks als die unbedarften Kiddies, auf die ich da oft treffe...


----------



## Fyaar (5. Mai 2009)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Muss man für den Erfolg alles selber machen, oder reicht es wenn es einer aus der Grp schafft z.B. die Flagge zu erobern oder den Turm anzugreifen?



Ja hier musst du alles selber machen, es reicht nicht aus wenn einer aus deiner Gruppe den Erfolg holt.

Bin froh das ich das jetzt endlich hinter mir habe, hat auch lang genug gedauert.
Aber wenn man dran bleibt ist es auf jeden Fall irgendwann zu schaffen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soll ich darüber jetzt kichern? Ich bin 46 und spiele eine Kriegerin in der Arena, zusammen mit einem 42jährigen Holy Pally. Gestern 14:7. Was zum Geier hat das Alter damit zu tun? Im Gegenteil, ich alte Häsin kenne viel mehr fiese Tricks als die unbedarften Kiddies, auf die ich da oft treffe...



/sign

Kenne total viele "alte" die PVP machen.


----------



## Deadchi (5. Mai 2009)

Habs mit meiner Pve Eule gemacht mit bisl bg erfahrung geht das schon schnell <2stunden

Pve Eule!!! opfer nummer 1 ;-D 

aber wer mit unter 20k live in ein bg kommt hatt es verdient geschlachtet zu werden!


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mit über 30 Jahren einfach zu alt für PvP !!



Zu alt? Oder zu jung?

Ach ja,

Hallo! Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und hatte mit dem Erfolg einen riesen Spaß!

Ich hab meinen "nur PvE-Equipten" Krieger mal wieder durch die Schlachtfelder gescheucht und mich daran erfreut, dass soviel los war! Die Erfolge waren schnell gemacht. Ins Alterac mußte ich halt zweimal. In die Kriegshymnen bin ich grad aus Gaudi nochmal reingegangen. Nebenher hab ich noch "Alterac in unter 6 Min" gekriegt und "Gewinnt Kriegshymnen 3:0".

Ich war in keiner Stammgruppe und es lief einfach von alleine!

Aber vielleicht sollte man nicht lustlos dem Schlachtfeld beitreten und immer nur an diesen Erfolg denken.

Ich wollte beides: Erfolg & Gaudi

Und wurde mit beidem belohnt!


----------



## prohead (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte bei dem Erfolg einfach nur Glück. In Arathi konnte ich im 1. Versuch eine Fahne einnehmen, warsong im 3 Versuch die FLagge zurückzuholen und Auge des Sturms ebenfalls beim 1. mal... nur Alterac war bissl haarig. Einmal hab ich den Turm eingenommen und das Kind war nicht draußen, da hab ich mir schön in den Arsch gebissen^^ Blöd ist auch dass nur die Türme zählen und nicht die Bunker... 
Man kann auch probieren im Turm bei der Fahne stehen zu bleiben und bei einem auftauchenden Hordler einfach mal nicht anzugreifen... evtl braucht der den Erfolg auch und ist so kulant euch in Ruhe zu lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IwanNI (6. Mai 2009)

prohead schrieb:


> evtl braucht der den Erfolg auch und ist so kulant euch in Ruhe zu lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wenn man, so wie ich vorhin, auf eine Horde-Stammgruppe trifft, ist es aus mit der Kulanz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Um noch die Frage des TE zu beantworten: Der Erfolg is (für mich) zum kotzen; mach nicht viel PvP deswegen bin ich das reinste Crit-Opfer.

[x] Find ich als no PvP Spieler zu schwer, bin immer ein 2hit Opfer da ich kaum (kein) PvP Equip habe.


----------



## Miach (6. Mai 2009)

Tja... ich habe ja gehofft das ich mit "fleiß" und dem Versuch mir "Ahnung" anzueignen irgendwann das 4.BG abschließen kann (Kriegshymnenschlucht fehlt noch). Habe ja nie vorher PvP gemacht aber seit 01.05 mich damit beschäftig und 3 der 4 Erfolge geschafft...

Nur die Fahne... das wird auf meinem Server wohl nix mehr... allerdings ist hier eher weniger die gegnerische Fraktion das Problem, sondern die Eigene!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ja mit massiv "Vorurteilen" an das PvP rangegangen, konnte aber sogar richtig Spaß entwickeln auch wenn mein Schutz-Pala mit PvE Zeugs nicht gerade der Renner ist... aber nach 1-2 mal BG angucken, habe ich gerafft um was es geht und z.B. nicht den gleichen Stuss wie alle im Auge-des-Sturms gemacht... aber geholfen wurde einem deswegen noch lange nicht...

Was ich aber in dieser Schlucht erfahren musste, spottet jeder Beschreibung und ist kein gutes Bild für "meine PvE Kollegen" ... das einen die Gegner abmurksen auch wenn man deutliche Zeichen "sendet" ist absolut okay, ist ja ein BG das geht okay... wenn ich aber versucht habe im Chat auf mein Problem aufmerksam zu machen gab es Null Reaktion, auch Gruppensuchen hat keinen Erfolg gehabt (außer blöden Kommentaren)... 

Aber das beste war gestern und ist mir ungelogen ein paar mal passiert... ich kämpfe so gut es geht und haue auf den Flagenträger ein und die leute meiner Fraktion joggen(!) nebenher, alle mit Kind... ja, sie laufen neben her! Keiner heilt, keiner haut mit auf den Gegner ein... alle warten nur das die Fahne fällt... ich bleibe stehen (keine Lust mehr) die andere 5 laufen einfach weiter mit bis in die Base... der Hordler neben mir hat mich nicht mal mehr gehauen, der hat mit mir "gelacht"... 

Tja, so wird das nix mit dem Titel (dafür massen PvP-Archis.) und wenigstens habe ich ein kleines bischen Spaß im PvP entwickeln können, ist ja auch immerhin etwas und so war es nicht "umsonst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand einen "Trick" kennt oder Super-Tips hat... immer gerne, ansonsten werde ich wohl bis Donnerstag noch ein paar mal reingehen um mich kostlich zu Unterhalten, kann ja auch eine Form des Spasses sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (6. Mai 2009)

Mit meinem Krieger war der Erfolg leicht zu machen musste nicht mal Pvp gear anziehen :-D
Meine Priesterin brauch bis heut immer noch die Fahne aus Warsong :-( wie soll ich als arme Heilerin nen Fetten s6 Krieger die fahne abnehmen ^^


----------



## Technocrat (6. Mai 2009)

Miach schrieb:


> Nur die Fahne... das wird auf meinem Server wohl nix mehr... allerdings ist hier eher weniger die gegnerische Fraktion das Problem, sondern die Eigene!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, ich bin ja nun wirklich ein PvP Fan, aber die Kinderwoche nehme ich mir PvP-frei und gehe angeln. Grund: nur noch Kinder in den BGs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohan (6. Mai 2009)

hmm PvP Nein danke..
Wäre bei uns auf dem Realmpool eine Verbeserung zu sehen würd ich ja zustimmen, dass man den auch als PvE-Spieler mal machen kann jedoch ist es schon erbärmlich wenn ein PvE-Baum neben einem an der Flagge steht, die DDs die anstürmenden Feinde zurück halten und die Bäume wie blöd auf der Fahne rumklicken und sich dann beschweren wenn die Defense unter einem Strom von Gegnern, die im übrigen geheilt werden zusammenbricht.

Ich geb euch Recht, der Erfolg ansich ist nicht wirklich schwer nur leider ist es eben so, dass im PvP teilweise noch mehr Gruppenspiel gefordert wird als im PvE und genau das macht den Erfolg so hart.
Ich bin bloß froh, dass es mein letzter PvP-Erfolg war der mir für den Fest-Proto fehlte, sodass ich allen anderen, die z.B. noch den Winterhauchgnom-im-PvP Erfolg brauchen viel Spaß am verzweifeln wünsche.


----------



## Miach (6. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Jaja, ich bin ja nun wirklich ein PvP Fan, aber die Kinderwoche nehme ich mir PvP-frei und gehe angeln. Grund: nur noch Kinder in den BGs...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für die echten PvP´ler tut mir das am meisten leid... die müssen Leiden ohne ende ... leider habe ich Angeln schon auf 450, ich Skille jetzt "Humor" und "Sarkasmuss"... 

... ansonsten werde ich heute wohl wieder beobachten wie lustige PvE´ler sich die Fahne schnappen und sofort auslogen (manchmal sogar mit einem "lustigen" Spruch a la "Juhu ich habe es, ich lasse euch jetzt wieder in Ruhe"... klar doch, will ja auch niemand auser dir den Titel *ans Hirn batsch*)


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (6. Mai 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> die z.B. noch den Winterhauchgnom-im-PvP Erfolg brauchen viel Spaß am verzweifeln wünsche.



auch der is simpel.. mit bissl geschick und brain lässt sich feststellen, dass man das auch aus den kanonen heraus machen kann... so sammelt man recht locker die kills zusammen, also 2-3 bgs und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach ja wie sie alle jammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonesmage (6. Mai 2009)

finde auch keine antwort möglichkeit für mich, bin PvP spieler, habe sicher nicht das beste equip, habs direkt am anfang um mitternacht gemacht und war daher nach 45 minuten fertig, und denke, dass auch pve leute die erfolge schaffen können, wenn sie sich gegenseitig ein wenig unterstützen. und manchmal braucht es halt mehrere anläufe.


----------



## Lonesmage (6. Mai 2009)

666doomsayer666 schrieb:


> auch der is simpel.. mit bissl geschick und brain lässt sich feststellen, dass man das auch aus den kanonen heraus machen kann... so sammelt man recht locker die kills zusammen, also 2-3 bgs und fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder im alteractal einfach hinter die eiswand der idiotenkurve stellen, wenn man fernkämpfer ist, und von dort alle einmal anschießen^^


----------



## Nahan (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bin weder PVP-Fan, noch hatte ich PVP-Equip an, aber die Erfolge hatte ich jeweils nach dem ersten BG - sprich: 4 BG's betreten, Erfolg gesichert. Und nein, es war sonst niemand dabei, den ich kannte. Fehlt leider eine entsprechende Antwortmöglichkeit. Wobei ich es mir auch schwerer vorgestellt hab, vor allem als (eben non-PVP-) Mage.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Mai 2009)

Normalerweise wird meine Plattenrüstung von PvP-Spielern binnen Sekunden "geknackt".

Aber ich hatte als "Tank" schon lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß wie bei diesen Erfolgen....

Auge des Sturms:

Wir haben verloren! Nicht das es in unserem Realmpool was neues wäre, aber diesemal standen tatsächlich die überwiegende Zahl unserer Kämpfer nur am Flaggenspawnpunkt rum. Es war tatsächlich ne Einzelkämpferschlacht.... Während die Gegner den Erfolg wohl schon hatten und uns, sowie die Türme einfach abfarmten....

Arathi:

Gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, war eigentlich wie immer.

Alterac:

Ihr kennt doch sicher den Hordenturm neben dem ersten Boss der Horde? Stellt euch einen kleinen Aufzug vor, in dem 8 Personen mit Begleitern kämpfen! So kam man sich oben in dem Turm bei der Flagge vor!^^ Auf kleinstem Raum wurde Massenvernichtungsschaden eingesetzt, geschlagen, gestunt, betäubt, geheilt, beschossen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ohne das eine Partei aufgeben wollte! Ich war fast 90% der Schlacht in diesem Turm und keiner der beiden Parteien wollte ihn aufgeben!^    Die Lichteffekte und die Soundeffekte die durch Casts, Specialmoves usw die rausgehauen wurden erinnerten an eine TechnoHardcorespeedUndergroundDisko!^^
Es blitze, nebelte, knallte ja das war Kampf in seiner Vollendung!^^

Kriegshymnen:

Flagge zurückholen:

Irgendwann hatte ich das Glück als erster die Flagge zurück zu holen und ab diesem Zeitpunkt klickte ich nicht mehr drauf sondern lies es andere machen die ihr Waisenkind noch dabei hatten.

Flagge erobern:

Während ich sah wie 3-4 von uns unten den Gang ins feindliche Gebäude stürmten, stand ich schon oben, bereicht mich auf die Flagge zu stürzen. Es war ruhig, fast zu ruhig! Natürlich war ein schar von Gegnern da unten doch wollten die sich natürlich nicht zu erkennen geben.... Der Erste rannte rein! Es ging los. Man hörte die Zauber, Schüsse, Schläge und ich sprang direkt zur Flagge. Wie es sie zeigte hatten sie damit nicht gerechnet und ich legte nochmal einen "fear" drauf. Das reichte bis knapp zum Ausgang aus dem Raum und ich zählte: "Schildwall,21,22,Zauberreflexion" als ich in den langen Gang hinunter rannte hörte ich es hinter mir nur noch scheppern und krachen! Anscheinend hatte ich die Zauberzeit recht gut getroffen! ^^ Glücklicherweise erbarmte sich ein Hybridklasse meiner und heilte mich während die restlichen Kämpfer die Reihen "lichteten" die nur damit beschäftigt waren, mich zu jagen.  Am Schluß haben wir 3:0 gewonnen und eigentlich nur wegen dem Teamwork....

Also ich als PvE'ler freu mich schon auf die nächsten Pvp-Erfolge!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (6. Mai 2009)

leider hat es bei mir ziehmlich lange gedauert, nach ca 6,5k ehre abgrasen über die vier BGs verteilt, hatte ich auch den letzten erfolg gemacht. ich denke es kommt dabei ein bisschen auf glück, schnelligkeit (keine laggs) und die uhrzeit an. mittag bis nachmittag war auge nicht denkbar, die hordler haben schon an der flagge gekampt und jeden umgehauen oder runtergeschubst der auch nur in die nähe kam, ich glaube da hatten sich ein paar nen tollen spaß draus gemacht.
die anderen drei BGs hab ich mit einer gildenkollegin zusammen gemacht, und da wir uns über ts abgesprochen haben, gieng es relativ gut, aber eben meist nicht beim ersten mal.
ich fragen mich allerdings an dieser stelle, was ich als nicht PVPler mit meiner ganzen ehre anfange, die ich mir durch die erfolge immer hohl. beim winterhauchfest war ja glaube auch ein pvp erfolg dabei. habe zwischenzeitlich ca 30k ehre und weiß nicht wohin damit..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das stört mich daran mehr als die bgs zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohan (6. Mai 2009)

666doomsayer666 schrieb:


> auch der is simpel.. mit bissl geschick und brain lässt sich feststellen, dass man das auch aus den kanonen heraus machen kann... so sammelt man recht locker die kills zusammen, also 2-3 bgs und fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Frage ist nur ob die besagten PvE Bäumchen die Anforderungen erfüllen um so etwas festzustellen.
(Nichts gegen PvE Bäumchen jedoch sind mir diese bei meinen Erfolgsversuchen so extrem aufgefallen)


----------



## serialdead (6. Mai 2009)

grad eben reingegangen mit full deathly eq als mage und mit buffs so an die 25k life ^^
jo viel glück gehabt hab auch den metaerfolg also nichts ist unmöglich gebt nicht auf leute hab auch 4 trys gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (6. Mai 2009)

(x) ist leicht wenn man pve gear hat und etwas spielen kann/ glück hat^^


----------



## Magrotus (6. Mai 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Hört doch bitte auf über sowas zu heulen. Da ist mal ein Event-achievement das sich am Rande(und mehr ist es nicht....weil bis auf Warsong kann man alles erledigen ohne auch nur nen Gegner zu sehen) mit PvP beschäftigt....und ihr macht ein Drama drauß.
> 
> [... ]
> 
> Und ich wette das PvP 1000mal interessanter ist als stundenlanges Eiersuchen. Letzteres ist natürlich intellektuell und skillmäßig deutlich weniger anspruchsvoll...was dem einen oder anderen mit limitierten Kapazitäten in diesen Bereichen sicher entgegenkommt.




Ja aber das ist ja das Problem, viele wollen nun mal nicht, dass sich ein Teil des Erfolgs mit PvP beschäftigt, oder dieses erfordert, egal wie gut das manche finden.

Und es gibt auch viele, die stundenlanges Eiersuchen dem PvP ganz klar vorziehen.
Und tu bitte nicht so, als wäre jahrelanges Kämpfen auf den gleichen BGs eine Inspiration für das Gehirn.
Anmelden, BG durchziehen, paar Leute killen, das machen PvPler doch auch fast brain afk.

Ich habe alle Teilerfolge gemacht, aber den PvP-Erfolg garantiert nicht. Den hebe ich mir für nächstes Jahr auf. Dann habe ich den Patron und gleichzeitig die 3 Pets mit einem Charakter


----------



## ReWahn (6. Mai 2009)

leute...
10 spiele die woche machen und jeden tag pvp-daylie
das reicht schon, um sich hateful gladiator kram zu holen.
alternativ das zeug für heromarken. oder von tausendwinter.

pvp-equip ist doch wirklich nicht mehr schwer zu bekommen.
und ab ~600 - 700 esi fällt man dann auch als stoff net mehr instant um.
(btw ne pvp-specc is auch von vorteil...)

pveler haben geheult dass pvp-equippte noobs randomgruppen kaputtmachen.
pvpler haben geheult dass pve-equippte gimps im bg als freekil für den gegner zum lose führen.

so ist es nunmal. wo der pvp-spieler keine chance hat, ulduar zu raiden, muss der pveler eben hinnehmen, dass er nicht mal eben nebenbei in den bgs roxxorn kann.

nebenbei etwas pvp-equip zu farmen ist doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt :>

spiele sebst hexer... fokus auf raids... nebenbei pvp, just for un... war am anfang die hölle, von schurke und retardin gleichermassen gefarmt zu werden...
mit ~650 resi sind bgs inzwischen recht gut spielbar, und hey, pvp macht wieder spass.
und auch mir gehen manche leute auf den wecker...
wenn im ads von 15 leuten 12 auf die flagge rennen weil sie ihr achievement wollen, ungeachtet der tatsache, dass die alianz bereits alle 4 basen hat, dann rege ich mich schon mal auf...


----------



## Viper1701hbn (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,


also ich kann nur hoffen, das bei Blizz jemand aufwacht und das rauspatcht ....

Bei dem dummen Zuckerbonbon hamse es ja auch gemacht ..

Ich habe jeden Tag ca 3h versucht, den Erfolg zu erringen,
aber mit einem Healdudu und Eleschami ohne PvP Equip keine Chance.

Auge die Fahne war machbar für jeden, aber beim Rest steht nur Angreifen im Erfolg aber es zählt
leider nichts, man muss die Fahne komplett übernehmen.
das ist mit Abhärtung 0,0 nicht zu machen und ich bin Freeloot für Schurken und DKs.

Ich finde es schade, das durch solche Erfolge, die einfach reingeschrieben werden, jeder
Spass am Spiel verschwindet. 

Ich jedenfalls habe aufgegeben, dem Erfolg hinterherzurennen und ich finde es echt "scheisse", wenn
alle am Ende des Jahres mit dem Protodrachen rumfliegen, nur ich danebenstehe ...

Sollte dies passieren werde ich das Game endgültig in die Tonne klopfen ...


----------



## Sir Wagi (6. Mai 2009)

_"Ist leicht zu machen, aber für leute die nicht gerne pvp Spielen nur mit einer Stamm Gruppe zu meistern"_

Hmmm, nich ganz ^^ ...
Eher so:

_"Ist leicht zu machen, aber für Leute die nicht gerne PvP spielen nur *nervig*"_

*lol*


----------



## ink0gnito (6. Mai 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> das ist der einzige teilerfolg der ein wenig zeitaufwand+skill erwartet. wer wirklich an erfolgen interessiert ist schafft das locker.




Ohja, 1x Av flagge tappen, 1x Ads flagge tappen & zur basis bringen, 1x AB flagge tappen, 1x WS die flagge einem hordler abknöpfen, most skill.


----------



## Technocrat (6. Mai 2009)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Und tu bitte nicht so, als wäre jahrelanges Kämpfen auf den gleichen BGs eine Inspiration für das Gehirn.
> Anmelden, BG durchziehen, paar Leute killen, das machen PvPler doch auch fast brain afk.



BGs haben im PvP Bereich denselben Geruch wie 5-Char-Inis im PvE. Echtes PvP beginnt in der Arena, und da kommst Du ohne Hirn nicht weiter.


----------



## Baumstamm (6. Mai 2009)

bei mir ging alles eigentlich relativ schnell... mache gerade noch alterac... einfach nerven behalten und es sollte klappem...
und ich hab auch keine abhärtung usw. aber mit bisschen geduld und glück gehts.

EDIT//: Hab ihn jetzt 3x ab 3x ws 1x ads und 2x alterac... ging doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl ich eig nie pvp mache und kein pvp gear habe


----------



## shikki (6. Mai 2009)

wir haben die erfolge am ersten tag mit 2-3 leuten gemacht. so viel spass hatte ich im alterac (horde, blutdurst) schon lange nicht mehr. nicht die übliche 2:1 überlegenheit der allianz, weil die hordeschlachtgruppe diesmal von anfang an voll war; nicht dieses ewige rumgezerge am vorletzten friedhof "bis genug leute am spiel teilnehmen" um dann trotzdem zu verlieren. endlich mal wieder ein aktives alterac auf beiden seiten. und ja, wir haben einige male gewonnen. bin ich dort gar nicht gewohnt.

arathi war auch irgendwie belebt... ein ewiges hin- und hergetappe. die fraktion, die ein paar basen am längsten hält, gewinnt am schluss. hat mir zwar nicht ganz so gut gefallen, aber immerhin konnte ich so ein paar erfolge abstauben, von denen ich als heiler im bg sonst nur geträumt hätte.

auge des sturms: DAS war extrem lustig. 2/3 der hordler becampten die flagge. allies kamen in schüben ran und wollten sie auch unbedingt. während bei den hordler aber einige leute die türme einnahmen, war bei den allies in der richtung nichts zu erkennen. als dann endlich ein allianzler der flagge habhaft werden konnte, hatte er ein problem. denn wir hatten 4 türme^^

warsong: das ist eine ganz andere geschichte. warsong mochte ich eigentlich noch nie so recht und die kinderwoche hat es nicht besser gemacht. die allies warteten in ihrer base, dass wir vorbeikommen, wir taten das gleiche. und das war in etlichen warsong bgs so. ich mach nur hin und wieder pvp, wenn ich lust drauf hab, aber ich glaube, für die leute, die pvp lieber machen als pve, war das echt schrecklich.

@pvp equip (bzw. die leute, die rumjammern, dass sie keins haben)
was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit pvp equip? geht alles ohne. ich hole mein pvp equip eigentlich nur für die arena raus. ausser der insignie der horde (allianz) verwende ich in bgs nichts dergleichen.


----------



## Aylaja (6. Mai 2009)

Nun ja, meld ich mich halt noch mal zum Schluss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also für mich war das das schrecklichste Event überhaupt. 
Mal ne Frage. Wie ist es eigentlich zu verantworten wenn man als Entwickler dieser beknackten Aufgabe weis; 
Da geht ein Patron/Matrone mit einem Weisenkind in ein BG. Dieses ist zu recht ein Weise, da es im Krieg seine Eltern verloren hat. Nun steht die kleine _Dornaa_ (ja dieses Kind hat einen Namen) unschuldig und mit staunend geweiteten Augen neben seinem Beschützer und muss mit ansehen wie dieser auf´s grausamste niedergemetzelt wird. Das Kind wird nie wieder schlafen, geschweige denn ein normales Leben führen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl ich euch ja schon dankbar sein muss, das ihr den Erfolg rausgenommen habt wo man im BG jemanden umbringen muss der ebenfals eine Weise mit in den Krieg führt. Kein normal denkender Mensch würde einem Kind so etwas antun. Kinder haben auf Schlachtfeldern nichts verloren. Man kann es Ihnen vielleicht von weiten zeigen aber sollte ihnen sofort Augen und Ohren versperren wenn die Schlacht beginnt, besser man bringt es vorher in Sicherheit.
Ok, bei dem Erfolg "Ein schlechtes Vorbild" habe ich die Süßigkeiten vor den Augen des Kindes verputzt. Aber danach hab ich ihr auch ein Eis gekauft.

Vielleich nehme ich das ganze auch etwas zu ernst, aber das Gefühl von Reallive wollt ihr dem Nutzern auf den RL-Servern doch geben. Ähnlich ist es auch auf den PVE-Servern, nur nicht ganz so sehr übertrieben.
Die Erfolge hätten einfach Kindgerechter sein können. Mit dem Jungen Angeln (fange ... Fische/ fange folgende Fische wärend dein Weisenkind dabei ist), tauchen oder fliegen währ bestimmt auch cool. Dem Mädchen könnte man ein Kleid kaufen, eine Perlenkette (Juwe-Rezept) anfertigen, mit dem Ponny reiten lassen, sich eine Katze von der Katzenfrau aussuchen lassen, oder in den Teichen von (irgendeine Instanz) schwimmen lassen etc.
Vielleich bin ich ja auch zu sentimental. Natürlich habe ich mein Level mit Schlachten und dem töten von Gegnern erreicht, aber bei Kindern hört der Spaß auf. Tut mir leid, aber so gesehen finde ich den Erfolg voll daneben. Schlimmer als dem Kind seinen Beschützer abzuschlachten währ nur noch eine Vergewaltigung. Ihr gießt doch nur Öl ins Feuer der Politiker die WoW verbieten wollen.

Nun könnt ihr diskutieren, hämisch grinsen, lästern oder was auch immer. 
Ist mir egal.
Aber das ist meine Meinung!


----------



## Miach (7. Mai 2009)

Aylaja schrieb:


> (...)
> Nun könnt ihr diskutieren, hämisch grinsen, lästern oder was auch immer.
> Ist mir egal.
> Aber das ist meine Meinung!



Ist nicht nur Deine Meinung, mit etwas "gripps" hätte man da was schöneres draus machen können - oder wenn man diese BG Erfolge machen lassen will, diese ohne Kind auf dem Schlachtfeld, so viel Hirn sollte (gerade) ein Spieleentwickler schon haben... oder sagen wir besser Feingefühl...

Update von meiner Seite:
Habe gestern völlig demotiviert noch ein ltz mal die Kriegshymnenschlucht versucht... war ein witziges BG und bei einer Massenschlacht in unserem Flaggenraum konnte ich irgendwie mit nur noch ca 500 Leben die Fahne anklicken - jetzt weiß ich wenigsten die Gefühle von alten "Raidern" nachzuvollziehen die bei besonderen (schweren) Kills in Jubel ausgebrochen sind.

War (für mich) ein verdammt harter Erfolg - aber deswegen für mich eben ein "echter" Erfolg... und ein kleinesklitzebischen habe ich sogar Spaß am PvP empfunden, glaube ich muss mich damit fast mal näher beschäftigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (sollte dies das Ziel gewesen sein, könnte Blizz mich fast auf die "haben" Seite buchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Asarion (7. Mai 2009)

Mir fehlt die Antwort:

_Finde einige Events für den Meta-Erfolg absolut unpassend und mache sie daher nicht._

Ich finde diesen Meta-Erfolg, auch wenn mein Priester sehr gerne den Titel "Patron" hätte, einfach nur abartig.

Ein Waisenkind, das seine Eltern vielleicht durch den Krieg oder einen Kampf verloren hat, mit auf ein Schlachtfeld oder eine Instanz zu schleppen bzw. mitnehmen zu müssen finde ich unter aller Sau. Sowas hat meiner Meinung nach in der Kinderwoche nichts zu suchen.

Alle Events, die für die Kinderwoche passend sind (Gegenden zeigen, Eis essen lassen, Autogramme besorgen, etc.), mache ich gerne und zur Not auch 200 Stück, aber sowas wie "Eine harte Schule" oder "Hoch lebe der König, mein Kleiner" hat darin nichts verloren.

Auch finde ich es schade, das solche Erfolge für "kleine" Chars ums Verrecken nicht zu erlangen sind. Allein für "Schlechtes Vorbild" muß man ja schon Level 75 sein wegen dem Dalaranbrownie. Ich könnte ja verstehen, das man für bestimmte Titel was leisten muß (PvP-Titel, etc.), aber bei solchen Sachen wie "der/die Noble", "Patron", etc. sollten auch kleinere Chars mitmachen können. Wobei der Noble ja mit starkem Begleitschutz oder "Hexer-Transport" ja auch von "Kleinen" gemacht werden konnte.


----------



## Robi0603 (8. Mai 2009)

Also, ich bin jeden tag ca, 1,5 -2 stunden in den BG´s gewesen. Fazit: Ich hab Auge des Sturms geschafft und Arathibecken. Im Alteractal hab ich 2 mal nen Turm angegriffen und 2 mal wurde das nicht gezählt. Hab mit einem GM geschrieben und er hat mir gesagt, das es ein bekanntes Problem ist aber er da leider nix machen kann. Kriegshymmenschlucht hab ich gar nicht geschafft.

Naja nun hab ich mich damit abgefunden. Obwohl ich manchmal den rechner aus dem Fenster geschmissen hätte... wenn man nur noch ne halbe sekunde braucht um den Turm einzunehmen und dann wird man attackiert und in WS war immer einer eher an der Flagge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja is zwar ziemlich ärgerlich aber that´s WoW.


----------



## MadMat (8. Mai 2009)

moin.

find die erfolge, wo man im pvp was machen muss immer ätzend. hab zwar bisschen pvp-kram (hauptsächlich den dropcram von archa und den alten Sx-kram),
aber das ist eher nicht das thema. find es eher ätzend, wenn man fast allein einen flaggenträger (WS) runterkloppt, dann entweder selber stirbt, oder
die leute erst zu kommen, wenn er fast down ist, ihn umhauen und sofort klicken. auch OHNE kind. man sieht doch, dass da kinder rumlaufen.

AB geht recht gut: durchstarten und flag tappen - es geht (ging) auch eine "unbenutzte".

Altherac: hab vor dem Start vergessen das Kind "auszupacken" - selber schuld, aber nen Turm geholt (Gegnerbase) *hrrhrr*

Auge: wenns keine Egos sind, gehts da sehr gut.

Generell finde ich aber, das PvP aus den Erfolgen raus müsste, ebenso wie Glücksabhängige. Der eine hat Glück und bekommt ständig das Item, andere
klicken Stunde um Stunde und bekommens nicht. Glück != Erfolg

Grüße


----------



## wlfbck (8. Mai 2009)

da fehlt, wie schon mehrere gesagt haben, die antwort möglichkeit: das ist egal mit was für gear tierisch leicht.

@madmat:
nein, man muss sich halt ein bisschen mühe geben, genauso könnte ich dann doch die achievements für ulduar hardmodes abschaffen, weil sie nicht viele kriegen werden. trotzdem sind sie für jeden theoretisch erreichbar. die sache mit den dropluck: jain, kommt drauf an. wenns um wirklich kleine dropchancen geht, wie es jetzt beim osterevent für den anzug+kleid der fall war, dann ja. aber bis 10% chance kann das ruhig mit rein ins meta-achievement.


----------



## Mollari (8. Mai 2009)

Ich halte es grundsätzlich für grenzwertig einen PVE-Titel mit PVP Einlagen zu bestücken. Was soll denn das? Die PVP-ler sind total abgenervt weil wir tagelang die Schlachtfelder besetzen und die PVE-ler sind total abgenervt weil sie etwas machen müssen von dem sie (größtenteils) keine Ahnung haben und zudem die entsprechende Ausrüstung fehlt. 

Spaß hat dabei doch echt keiner mehr und Lust auf PVP bekomme ich durch solche Aktionen schonmal erst recht nicht, falls das die Intention von Blizzard sein sollte. PVP Titel haben schließlich auch keine PVE Komponente.

Ich bin dafür das künftig strikt zu trennen.


----------



## Karuna (8. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich mittlerweile von dem Protodrachen verabschiedet. PvP macht mir mal sowas von überhaupt keine Laune (5584 Ehrenhafte Siege seit August 2005) - weswegen ich damals auch einen PVE-Server gewählt habe. 

Bisher habe ich allen PVP-Kram bei den Weltevents mit einem Zähneknirschen erledigt, diesmal habe ich aber beschlossen das mir das definitiv zu weit geht. Ins Alterac rasen, zusehen das man möglichst als erste oben an so nen dusseligen Turm ist, ihn dann auch noch tappen kann ohne umgeboxt zu werden oder zu hoffen das die Allis helfen und immer wieder zurücktappen das jeder mal dran kann - nö - das ist mir einfach zu bescheuert. 

Ich finde das steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis zu: eine halbe Stunde Turm Non-Hero reinrennen und den König umhauen falls jetzt wieder einer der PVP-ler meckern will. 

Ich hätte mich zwar gefreut wenn dieser Part aus dem Meta-Achievement rausgenommen worden wäre, wird er aber nicht und deswegen gibt's für mich nur eine Konsequenz: Bye, Bye Protodrache. 

Das ist jetzt auch kein geheule oder so, wobei ich zugeben muss das ich doch schon etwas enttäuscht von dieser Art des Achievements bin. 

Ich mag halt kein PvP - wegen so nem ollen, fliegenden Pixelhaufen lass ich mich da aber auch nicht reinzwingen. 

Ich finde halt wer das Vieh ums verrecken haben will der solls halt machen, dann aber hinterher nicht jaulen. Wer keinen Bock auf PvP hat muss sich halt überlegen ob ihm das Vieh/der Titel so wichtig ist das er sich da reinzwingen lässt. Wenn ja: Einfach aufhören zu maulen - Wenn nein: Protodrache Protodrache sein lassen und sich hinterher freuen das man sich dieses gestresse nicht angetan hat.


----------



## Calathiel (8. Mai 2009)

sorry aber aehm...

Ich hasse PvP ziemlich..nunja"fest" .. ich kannns ned ausstehen auf gut deutsch gesagt.

Trotz alledem habe ich einen samstag nachmittag dafür investiert und mit meinem kleinen warri kurz die 4 Bg's gemacht. JA MEI, denkt ihr ihr könntet alles beim ersten anlauf schaffen? habe auch 5 mal eos gehen müssen, bis ich dann endlihc mal den anderen 12 in der mitte stehenden die flagge wegzuklauen..

Fèr die pvpler ist es einfach mühsam, weil die bg's zur sau sind für diese kinderwochenzeit.

Aber anhand der posts hier merkt man echt, dass die leute sich zuschade sind auch mal ihren finger zu krümmen.
Mein gott ihr kriegt ned alles in den arsch geschoben, ihr müsst halt verdammt nochmal auch mal selber was machen, mitkämpfen und evtl. auch mal was was nicht so viel Spass macht erledigen.
Wenn ihr das ned wollt, dann kriegt ihr hal tauch den proto ned.... 

Aber sich immer schön beschweren über, dass alle epixx in den arsch geschoben bekommen, aber dann selber auch faul sein und ned mal ein paar stunden für pvp investieren.. sorry fail.


----------



## Mintilol (8. Mai 2009)

Es geht so, ist sehr hart aber nach einiger Zeit machbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

nunja, die PvP-Erfolge sind ja schaffbar, aber ob es wirklich so glücklich war, dieses in den Event der Kinderwoche reinzupacken, mag ich bezweifeln.

lg


----------



## Miach (8. Mai 2009)

Calathiel schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Aber anhand der posts hier merkt man echt, dass die leute sich zuschade sind auch mal ihren finger zu krümmen.
> Mein gott ihr kriegt ned alles in den arsch geschoben, ihr müsst halt verdammt nochmal auch mal selber was machen, mitkämpfen und evtl. auch mal was was nicht so viel Spass macht erledigen.
> ...



Hm, wenn du die letzten Postings gelesen hast, hast du ja bestimmt auch mitbekommen das niemand etwas "in den arsch geschoben" haben will oder gar so "faul" gewesen ist nicht mal ein "paar Stunden" zu Investieren... 

Glückwunsch (ehrlich jetzt) das du nur ein paar mal in ein BG gehen musstest, allerdings ist das halt extrem Abhängig von den Leuten die mit dir Zocken, diese sind halt nicht überall und immer gleich... Ich habe vom 01.05. jeden Tage BGs gezockt, dabei "musste" ich 1x Alteractal, 8 x Arathibecken, 12 x Auge des Stums und 26 x Kriegshymnenschlucht gehen und es war Nervig!
Weniger wegen PvP (das ich nicht mag) sondern wegen den Mitstreitern der eigenen Fraktion... denn selbst wann man mal Mitgekämpft hat und Sich-Selber-Hinten angestellt hat... war man quasi die ärmste Sau -> Erfolge nur möglich gewesen mit A) Hilfe der gegnerischen Fraktion (im Alteractal) und  Glück & Rücksichtslosigkeit (im Becken und der Schlucht)

Ich würde dir absolut recht geben wenn man "jammern" würde wenn es "Erfolge" gewesen wären, die man Zusammen erringen muss - bei uns in den BGs war aber leider (zu meinen On Zeiten) das Motto "ich ich ich, der rest ist mir total egal"... DAS ist für mich eher der Grund zu "jammern" wie mal PvP machen zu "müssen"...

Aber am meisten dürften die PvP´ler aufgeatmet haben, endlich keine Spieler wie mich & co. mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

